# 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT start.



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

Must include the following:
•The OvalTron stage (1999-2001)w/old theme or Giant Fist stage(2001-2008)w/2003 theme
•Brock Lesnar
•Edge
•Michael Cole not talking
•Enlightenment on where Daniel Bryan/AJ and Sheamus/Del Rio are heading to
•Jim Duggan(Don't know why but I feel he should be there)
•Lord Tensai and Big Show face off
•APA reunion
•More from that guy who looks like Genius from Golden Age WWF
•Relevant Legends
And finally:
•JR & THE ROCK GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY WHAT A MANEUVER


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

All I need is the Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase and I am set to go!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

It will be just like any other Smackdown except with a few legends doing something minor. 

On a similar note what happened to actual cool stage sets like the The Ovaltron and Fist? The Smackdown Set these days looks nearly identical to the Raw set, the only difference is the lighting.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



Venomous said:


> It will be just like any other Smackdown except with a few legends doing something minor.
> 
> On a similar note what happened to actual cool stage sets like the The Ovaltron and Fist? The Smackdown Set these days looks nearly identical to the Raw set, the only difference is the lighting.


The Ovaltron changed to the Fist tron as a a format change during the horrific InVasion angle. The Giant fist was changed to the current set for the HD format, but I agree. The stages for the shows should be different.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

Smackdown is gonna blow Raw out of the water tomorrow


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



Venomous said:


> It will be just like any other Smackdown except with a few legends doing something minor.
> 
> On a similar note what happened to actual cool stage sets like the The Ovaltron and Fist? The Smackdown Set these days looks nearly identical to the Raw set, the only difference is the lighting.


...They are the same stage...


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

I'm expecting a good showing from D Bry. And Dean Ambrose to confront the legends, specifically Mick Foley.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

I would take a knife to the gut to see the old fist/logo, FUCK JUST BRING 2003 BACK ALREADY *YOU GOD DAMN JACKASSES!
*
Why the fuck do they have to give us what we want to see on occasion? why not *ALL THE FUCKING TIME?!*


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

my Predictions for smackdown tonight.

Johnny announces Sheamus will face Del Rio and Otunga in a 2 on 1 match.

Booker T vs Cody Rhodes.

Old School Battle Royal.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



XFace said:


> I would take a knife to the gut to see the old fist/logo, FUCK JUST BRING 2003 BACK ALREADY *YOU GOD DAMN JACKASSES!
> *
> Why the fuck do they have to give us what we want to see on occasion? why not *ALL THE FUCKING TIME?!*



You would stab yourself for a one time stage setup?

Are you requesting the WWE bring the year 2003 back?

Are you on medication?


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> You would stab yourself for a one time stage setup?
> 
> Are you requesting the WWE bring the year 2003 back?
> 
> Are you on medication?


No, but i should be.

Nah, in all seriousness it would just be really refreshing to see the old stage, it was really awesome, and maybe it could lead to it being used post 2012 draft! never know!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



straightedge891 said:


> Must include the following:
> •The OvalTron stage (1999-2001)w/old theme or Giant Fist stage(2001-2008)w/2003 theme
> •Brock Lesnar
> •Edge
> ...


You forgot the possibility of a Foley/Ambrose confrontation, and the fact that I have a boner at the thought of it.

I would mark for the ovaltron, I was never that keen on the giant fist set, I don't see the big deal. Hopefully it's as good as Old School Raw.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*











































































FUCK YEAH, BITCHES, FUCK YEAH


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

^ Please WWE. PLEASE!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

He has already been confirmed as a guest, broski.

I wrote Vince a few death threats.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

I hope we get a Pipers Pit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/dont-miss...ckdown-live-tuesday-april-10-on-syfy-26013695


^^^^^^^^


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

After watching the unfunny joke that was Raw tonight, tomorrow's Super SmackDown had better fucking deliver. That's all I'm going to say about it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

YOU DON'T THROW ROCKS AT A GUY WHO'S GOT A MACHINE GUN.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

I can't fucking wait, Piper #1


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

Not to go off topic, but I recently just bought Pipers DVD.. it's pretty god damn glorious.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



Catalanotto said:


> He has already been confirmed as a guest, broski.
> 
> I wrote Vince a few death threats.


YES! I never even knew 

I'm marking out bro.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

I'm a sis.


A PIPERETTE

Fuck yeah.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

i think smackdown will consist of
*del rio and Bryan are announced as the no.1 contendors for Extreme rules
*Dean ambrose confronts mick foley leading to a match at a future PPV
*Ryback has another squash match with commentators hyping him up
*Big show/rhodes announced for extreme rules
*Teddy long will b janitor for the show


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



THA_WRESTER said:


> i think smackdown will consist of
> *del rio and Bryan are announced as the no.1 contendors for Extreme rules
> *Dean ambrose confronts mick foley leading to a match at a future PPV
> *Ryback has another squash match with commentators hyping him up
> ...


:lmao
"Pass dat mop playa!"


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

I'm hoping to see
Piper's Pit with Bryan and AJ with Piper cracking cocanuts on motherfuckers heads
Sheamus and Del Rio cutting promo's on eachother, announce their match for ER
Cody and Dusty interaction, have Show cost him another match to further the Wrestlemania reverse thing going on
Orton doing something... probably with Kane
Mark Motherfucking Henry killin' bitches
CHRISTIAN doing something

Meh, whatever, I just want a good show, doubt I'll get it though.


----------



## Virkun (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

If not for anything else its a live edition of Smack Down and for that alone i will be tuning in. I assume the show will be very similar to that of the Old School Raw from last year. It is nice to see WWE give those legends some recognition even if its just a once a year thing. I am really hoping for the broken mirror fist stage, probably just wishful thinking. But hey i can hope cant I!!! Point is though it should be a pretty cool night, hope maybe they got some names they didn't announce, Foley is the one i look forward to seeing most. Should be a fun night on Smack Down tomorrow.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

Mick Foley is going to be there/ cue in Ambrose. I will be watching mostly to see what happens with D-Bryan and to see if Ambrose debuts.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

WWE Hall of Famer Mae Young will be brought in for tomorrow’s live SmackDown on Syfy, reports the Wrestling Observer website.

Mae, who turned 89 recently, will reportedly be part of tomorrow’s show which centers around WWE legends.

The live SmackDown special airs at 8pm on Syfy.

from : http://www.diva-dirt.com/2012/04/10/mae-young-at-smackdown-taping/


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Source - Wrestlezone

WWE has mentioned that the following wrestlers will be on smackdown - 

-"Hacksaw" Jim Duggan
-"Rowdy" Roddy Piper
-"Mean" Gene Okerlund
-Dusty Rhodes
-Mick Foley
-Sgt. Slaughter
-Jimmy Hart
-Howard Finkel
-Hillbilly Jim
-"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase
-Pat Patterson
-Tony Atlas

Who are you most looking forward to see? I cant wait to see Mick Foley


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Piper no one else comes close


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

Hopefully no Daniel Bryan on sight. YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Gunner14 said:


> Piper no one else comes close


I wonder if he will be doing his famous Pipers pit with someone!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Same old guys again then, only excited to see Piper and will mark for the DiBiase laugh.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

The Greenwich Blueblood, Hunter Hearst Helmsley

It'll never happen, but I'd mark so hard.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Quasi Juice said:


> Same old guys again then, only excited to see Piper and will mark for the DiBiase laugh.


Yeah. Same old same old. This years smackdown legend roster looks no different to last years Old school RAW.

I was hoping to see people among the lines of -

- Edge
- Ron Simmons
- JBL
- Stone Cold Steve Austin
- Shaun Michaels
- Bret Hart
- Paul Bearer

and people like that.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Most of the guys are pretty regular guys, I'm always happy to see the Hot Rod but I'm actually more interested to see Jimmy Hart. It's been a while since I've seen him.

Hillbilly Jim being there is really quite random.


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Put them all in a War Games Double Ring Cage match.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



CB Wanalaya said:


> Put them all in a War Games Double Ring Cage match.


Lol. That would be boring. It would take most of them 20 minutes just to get to the ring because there that old.

I'm suprised Mae young isn't listed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

My thoughts: 

-"Hacksaw" Jim Duggan = I can never hate on Hacksaw. He's hilarious and every time he comes out, he gets the biggest freakin' pop. 

-"Rowdy" Roddy Piper = I love Piper, but his mic work is a mixed bag these days. Hopefully we get good Piper. 

-"Mean" Gene Okerlund = Always love Mean Gene!

-Dusty Rhodes = Eh. His novelty wore out a long time ago. I can't even understand what he's saying half the time. 

-Mick Foley = Yay Mick! Hopefully he does something a bit more substantial than he has in some recent appearances. 

-Sgt. Slaughter = Fuck WWE! Fuck Wrestling! I want him to have a cameo in the new GI Joe Movie! 

-Jimmy Hart = Oh God. When was the last time he was on WWE programming besides his Hall of Fame induction? 

-Howard Finkel = Gotta love The Fink! Move over everybody else. Let The Fink show ya how its done! 

-Hillbilly Jim = I do feel that the term legend is thrown around way too loosely. This dude is anything but a legend. 

-"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase = To quote Daniel Bryan, YES! YES! YES!

-Pat Patterson = Cool to have Pat there. He usually doesn't bring much flare whenever he does show up though. 

-Tony Atlas = Again, not a legend. They'll probably just have him do that goofy laugh of his.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



TripleG said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> -"Hacksaw" Jim Duggan = I can never hate on Hacksaw. He's hilarious and every time he comes out, he gets the biggest freakin' pop.
> 
> ...


I agree with pretty all of your views. I see you cant wait for Mick!. YAY.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Pretty interesting that WWE decided to pull this off. I'm sure we will get some pretty hilarious backstage segments as a few these guys are almost always entertaining. I'd like to see them take advantage of having all these loved legendary figures on there show by allowing a heel to give them a beatdown and get some heat. It would be a great opportunity for somebody like ADR to actually get a reaction beating the shit out of Sgt. Slaughter considering there characters. Let's take a look at this depth chart they got going for the show...

*"Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - Fucking absolute JOBBER. I think it's embarassing to see this guy's gut on the show actually performing as if he's on the roster. We already see this guy enough as it is. I'm hoping he's a legit canidate to be one of the "legends" getting the shit kicked out them.

*"Rowdy" Roddy Piper - I always thought Roddy Piper was one of the most overrated Wrestlers in the history of Wrestling. His in ring ability was never very good and the main strength he supposedly had was promo ability. I think his promos are fucking god awful. He never told a story when cutting a promo and it always seemed like he was just going into a random rant\tantrum. I never liked his style or his attire either...the guy comes off as a drunk uncle that just wont shut the fuck up. Not looking foward to watching this guy at all unless he gets the shit kicked out of him.

*"Mean" Gene Okerlund - I don't mind Gene Okerlund considering he's been involved in some of the biggest moments in the history of Wrestling. I also think he's pretty funny in backstage segments and I look foward to seeing him in one tonight.

*Dusty Rhodes - One of the alltime greats as he just has that natural charisma that every Rhodes has and I'm sure the oldschool fans will love every second he's on screen. I'm not a huge fan of the guy but I do appreaciate his body of work considering his actual body. Excellent charisma and I'm looking foward to seeing him in a segment as well.

*Mick Foley - We have already seen this guy pretty recently hosting the 'Christmas' episode of Smackdown and I thought he did a good job. One of the greatest mic workers in the history of the company and a solid actor in backstage segments as well. I'm looking foward to seeing this guy in a segment backstage or best case scenario starting a feud with Dean Ambrose. 

*Sgt. Slaughter - I never really gave a shit about this guy but I think they could put him to use. Have ADR kick the living fuck out of him and snap his fucking chin in half. I'm sure whatever he's involved in will be pretty entertaining though I'll admit that.

*Jimmy Hart - I expect him to just be used as a filler in a backstage segment not really doing much at all. 

*Howard Finkel - Absolute legendary voice. It's going to be great to see this guy ring announcing for a night instead of watching that bitch Lillian botch all over the fucking place.

*Hillbilly Jim - Ummm...this guy's a legend? I never really seen much of his work but I'm not going to really knock the guy I guess. Let's see him get the shit kicked out of by one of the heels. 

*"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase - I'm looking foward to seeing this guy probally more than anybody on the list. His promos, acting ability, and laugh are just legendary. They could have a segment with him and ADR hanging out with another and Ted giving him some pointers. I have always been a fan of Ted Dibiase SR as he knew how to play his character to absolute PERFECTION. It's too bad his son didn't follow in his footsteps.

*Pat Patterson - What's he going to do construct a match? I don't really see much use for this guy on TV at his age unless he's Vince Mcmahon's bitch.

*Tony Atlas - I liked Tony Atlas as a manager of Mark Henry a few years back on ECW. I never really seen much of his work when he was young but I thought he did a good job in that role and I never had any issues with him until that laugh. Whatever you do with Tony Atlas...please don't let him embarass himself with that cringe worthy laugh of his. They actually think that laugh is unique or skilled in anyway? They actually think it's entertaining? He's supposed to be a babyface with that fucking laugh because that just annoys the shit out of people. I hope they understand that and don't use it tonight..please. That laugh ruins my entire week.


----------



## Lvlgod (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Has-beens.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Lvlgod said:


> Has-beens.


No. Legends.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Lvlgod said:


> Has-beens.


I don't even think you can consider guys like Hacksaw and Hillbilly Jim Has - beens. They fall more into this category...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

umm can anyone fill me in what is happening on Smackdown or why these legends are coming to the show this week? I haven't seen Smackdown in about two months cause all the smackdown guys have been on Raw. Have no idea what on earth is happening.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Great a load of washed up old has beens that no one remembers. What relevance does this have to building up todays superstars.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

Slight suspicion we might see Dean Ambrose to further the Mick Foley feud. A man can dream...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

*^ so true*


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Great a load of washed up old has beens that no one remembers. What relevance does this have to building up todays superstars.


What do you mean "that no one remembers" Your talking about people like 

- Ted Dibiase
- Dusty Rhodes
- Rowddy Roddy Piper
- Mick Foley


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

when does smackdown start tonight?


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Not sure. If you find out please tell me K thx. 

EDIT - 8/7


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

If Aksana shows up, I'm good. Gotta have my weekly fix, you know.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Im not looking forward to seeing any of them except Piper. 

I wouldnt even call most of those guys legends.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

I would love to see Ambrose debuting today and doeing something with Foley because i don't think that situation at the hotel was without a purpose


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

take that list and put it into one segment, thats all that will happen. now just get ron simmons and you kinda get where im going.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

They are all true legends,not has beens. There is no one in the current line up that will be remembered 20 years from now as a legend except maybe HHH, Rock, Cena, Orton, and Undertaker.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

How come no Iron Shiek? He is a huge legend having sold out Wrestlemania at the Pontiac Michigan silverdome with 93,000 people. That jabroni Brian Blair was lucky Hacksaw saved him at Wrestlemania or Shiek would have humbled him old country way.


----------



## Stody (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

loook forward to watching it


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

I wish they'd stop doing stuff like this. Very few people care about these old guys so why have them burn up TV time that could be used for young guys that are trying to get over? I just don't see the point in having Hacksaw or Hillbilly Jim on WWE programming in 2012.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

piper by far hopefully bret and scsa turn up as well unlikely though


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

The only thing I'm looking forward is Dean Ambrose debuting.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Kinda pointless to have an old school SmackDown when you look that SD! itself debuted like 12 years ago and most of these guys were never a part of it. That being said I hope for a Pipers Pit and to see D-Bry on Live television to check the situation with Yes chants.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

I'd like to see Daniel Bryan on Piper's Pit. 

I'll be happy to see The Million Dollar Man but I'm not looking forward to what will surely be another crappy ass backstage segment with Ted Jr. I would much rather see: 

- Demolition (in full gear)
- Jim Neidhart & Bret Hart reunite
- Jake the Snake 
- King Kong Bundy 
- Marty Jannetty 
- Jesse Ventura


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I'd like to see Daniel Bryan on Piper's Pit.
> 
> I'll be happy to see The Million Dollar Man but I'm not looking forward to what will surely be another crappy ass backstage segment with Ted Jr. I would much rather see:
> 
> ...


Why would you want to see Marty Jannety? LOL.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

I'm excited for Mick Foley because of the possibility of Dean Ambrose debuting. I just hope Tony Atlas doesn't embarass himself again with that stupid laugh.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



James Curran said:


> Why would you want to see Marty Jannety? LOL.


LOL, morbid curiosity I guess. Actually I'd like to see him run down to the ring only to be kicked through another plate glass window.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

If only Jim Ross would be on the show as a commentator. How can you have a "Blast From The Past" Smackdown without JR?

As for the guys on that list, I don't care for most of them. We see the same ones every couple years. Piper (and the Pipers Pit), Slaughter, Rhodes, Dibiase, Atlas.. The guys who obviously work for WWE still and guys they obviously don't have to look far to use. I'm shocked that Steamboat isn't on that list.

Dibiase I kind of care for and maybe Foley, but the rest = Same ole once a year thing.

I know that i'm being negative and maybe they have spoiled us with the appearances, but it just doesn't feel as special anymore. Bring in someone different. Hillbilly Jim is different, but bring in someone who isn't forgettable. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

Bryan had better make an appearance considering it is live and they can't edit the fan reactions.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> LOL, morbid curiosity I guess. Actually I'd like to see him run down to the ring only to be kicked through another plate glass window.


Lol. I'd love to see that. Marty Jannety in the ring talking about how he can beat any hall of famer then Shaun Michaels comes out and kicks him through another window.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Foley has me excited the most, because that means there will be a possible Ambrose debut.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Mick Foley, only because I want to see Dean Ambrose debut and hopefully it happens tonight.

Aside from that, Rowdy Roddy Piper, no doubt about it.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



PacoAwesome said:


> Foley has me excited the most, because that means there will be a possible Ambrose debut.


Good point.

Okay, i'm more excited about Foley then. lol.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Guys, remember. Dean hasn't been comfermed to even be on smackdown yet. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Mean Gene Okerlund
Rowdy Roddy Piper
Dusty Rhodes
Howard "The Fink" Finkle

I'll mark (a little bit) if Jimmy Hart has his megafone!!


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

I normally dont watch Smackdown but Im pretty exited for tonights show just for nostalgia reasons. I hope the set looks like a set from the late 80s or early 90s. The Fist or mirror thing wouldn't fit with the legends that will be there.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Full Nelson King said:


> Mean Gene Okerlund
> Rowdy Roddy Piper
> Dusty Rhodes
> Howard "The Fink" Finkle
> ...


It means nothing to see Jimmy Hart on WWE TV if he don't have the megafone


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



The Enforcer said:


> I wish they'd stop doing stuff like this. Very few people care about these old guys so why have them burn up TV time that could be used for young guys that are trying to get over? I just don't see the point in having Hacksaw or Hillbilly Jim on WWE programming in 2012.


You say few people care about these old guys but HHH and Undertaker are from their era and people still like them. Undertaker has wrestled since the 80's and no one thinks he's too old so why couldn't some of these guys his age come back? Undertaker and some of these older guys are a lot tougher than Bryan and most of the young guys today. Even Jericho is old school, he was Y2J before 2000. So whats the real problem with old school guys? Afraid some can beat younger wrestlers?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Steiner has been released by TNA recently...too bad he buried his bridges with WWE otherwise he would have been a great surprise legend.



Tony Tornado said:


> I'm excited for Mick Foley because of the possibility of Dean Ambrose debuting. I just hope Tony Atlas doesn't embarass himself again with that stupid laugh.


That would be a dreamfeud for the guy, if that really happens you know WWE have set the bar high for Ambrose. Considering their characters I think they will have great chemistry, especially if Foley turns into Mankind once more, since Ambrose is attacking Mankind and Cactus Jack, his hardcore personas. Maybe a psychologically intense feud for once?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Looking forward to Foley, purely for the hopefull debut of Ambrose and their fued kicking off. Also DiBiase and Piper.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

If Ambrose comes out to confront Foley, I'm interested in Foley. If not, I don't care about any of these guys, I have no interest in big, fat, washed up, pregnant looking motherfuckers like Piper who wore out their welcome a long time ago, or fucking nobodies like Hillbilly Jim. This is just a total waste of tv time that other people need and aren't getting for...who knows why. And Jim Duggan and Sgt. Slaughter? These two are the worst of all. I can't think of any 2 "legends" I have less interest in than them. 

I guess it's not bad seeing Dibiase every now and then, but I doubt he's gonna do or say anything decent.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

I'll be watching it at 2:00 in the morning hoping for an Ambrose sighting.

Whatever happens, it has to be better than RAW.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Piper's pit with DB and AJ, Piper's gonna have a pair of coconuts and DB's gonna say if AJ had some of those in her bra instead of cherries, he might've stayed with her.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

I wouldnt be surprised when those fools dont even bring D.Bryan out cuz its live tonight.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

Has this show been advertised much in the states?
I only saw 2 brief mentions of it on raw, didnt the last live smackdown do poor ratings due to lack of advertising?

The last old school raw was great with the old ring and production, this seems more just to be a few legends turning up.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

The more I think about it they will probably just use the regular set, it seems to be a real old school show and Smackdown wasn't around back when all these legends were.
Is this live in the UK btw?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



TripleG said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> 
> -Hillbilly Jim = I do feel that the term legend is thrown around way too loosely. This dude is anything but a legend.
> ...


Despite him being one of the most popular stars of his time?


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



straightedge891 said:


> Must include the following:
> •The OvalTron stage (1999-2001)w/old theme or Giant Fist stage(2001-2008)w/2003 theme
> •Brock Lesnar
> •Edge
> ...


Smackdown's main announcer since the beggining not announcing during VINTAGE SmackDown?! unk2


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Isnt it the idea that they will be announcing the legends house on this episode of smackdown. If so, i wonder if thats the cast for it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

The Hot Rod!


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Hillbilly Jim might seem random, but you'd be surprised, b. All the older ****** in my family that were casually into wrestling as kids mostly remember Razor Ramon, Rick Rude, n Hillbilly Jim.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Smif-N-Wessun said:


> Hillbilly Jim might seem random, but you'd be surprised, b. All the older ******** in my family that were casually into wrestling as kids mostly remember Razor Ramon, Rick Rude, n Hillbilly Jim.


Lol racist.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



PacoAwesome said:


> Foley has me excited the most, because that means there will be a possible Ambrose debut.


Hopefully he comes out and does a promo on all of them. :cool2




Carcass said:


> Piper's pit with DB and AJ, Piper's gonna have a pair of coconuts and DB's gonna say if AJ had some of those in her bra instead of cherries, he might've stayed with her.


Cherries taste better. (Y)


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

Hoping for the Old School SmackDown Fist ramp entrance set tonight.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

I wanna see Stone Cold show up unannounced and nail the stunner on everyone....then go backstage and beat the crap outta Johnny before he leaves.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

It's live isn't it?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Hopefully with Foley being on SD! tonight they debut Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Would be nice to have Bret Hart to show up again, you know, this list of "Legends" (who the f is Atlas?) could might just as well be the ones we will see in the WWE Channel Legend House.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Meh this is the usual bunch of "legends" they always have lingering around other than Hillbilly Jim.

@ TripleG Jimmy Hart did a backstage segment with R-Truth sometime last year...I THINK at a ppv, cant remember, but he did.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Yeah same old same old, excuse the pun PUN INTENDED


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Dean Ambrose might make an appearance.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

No one called them Legends did they? The SmackDown is being promoted as 'Blast from the Past' not 'Legend Edition'. While agree most of these guys are washed up, has-beens, i'm not giving up on this SmackDown because of the slim chance that Dean Ambrose fucks them all up.

Oh, and Mae Young has been confirmed I think.

If I booked Blast from the Past, though, i'd have guys like JBL, Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman, Kurt Angle (hard to get, I know ), The Rock, Edge, Tajiri, King Booker (just for one night), Batista, Scotty 2 Hotty, Rikishi, Undertaker etc.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

EVERYONE HAS A PRICE! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Fargerov said:


> No one called them Legends did they? The SmackDown is being promoted as 'Blast from the Past' not 'Legend Edition'. While agree most of these guys are washed up, has-beens, i'm not giving up on this SmackDown because of the slim chance that Dean Ambrose fucks them all up.
> 
> Oh, and Mae Young has been confirmed I think.
> 
> If I booked Blast from the Past, though, i'd have guys like JBL, Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman, Kurt Angle (hard to get, I know ), The Rock, Edge, Tajiri, King Booker (just for one night), Batista, Scotty 2 Hotty, Rikishi, Undertaker etc.




Booking currently active wrestlers would not make it a blast from the past because they are currently active. geez! get with it.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

To those that think Mick Foley is a washed up has been you need to educate yourself. He is semi-retired and has and can still whip any of these young wrestlers. He has been in barb wire and all kind of other dangerous matches that none of the current generation would be man enough to do.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

I would also say Roddy piper might be trying to regain a little glory but you have to respect him. He was so great he went for years without ever being pinnned! Until his match with Bret Hart at WM8 Piper had never been pinned. No wrestler can say that! I look forawrd to seeing him and Mick Foley.

I don't know if any of them will wrestle tonight, I think only Mick Foley still has what it takes to last in a match. And I doubt anyone but Kane, Undertaker, HHH or maybe one or 2 others could beat him. He could beat Daniel Bryan in 17 seconds!


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

^ dumb comment.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

Here's what I'm thinking. WWE is advertising Mick Foley for the show tonight, and with the current Dean Ambrose feud going on, who else thinks it'll be cool to see Ambrose come out and attack Mick, then get a follow up with a hardcore match at Extreme Rules? 

I personally think that'd be cool as hell!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Hot Rod only


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

of course , other than that video with mick , he was tweeting about him all week 

and since Mick is on SD tonight , i think Ambrose debut is expected


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

My god I hope so, the timing is perfect.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

*I'm not sure if it's happening tonight, my guess was it would happen in a few months, but who knows...A backstage segement with Foley would be awesome, leading up to his in-ring debut at Extreme Rules, or maybe afterwards.*


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

Well we had Barry Stevens last week, so I think Ambrose would be a good follow up 8*D

In all seriousness now... I've been a fan of Ambrose for a long time now, and I think with all of this warring with Mick Foley that tonight would be the perfect time to bring him up to the main roster. He is an extremely talented wrestler and AWESOME on the mic, and I can definitely see him being IC Champion by the end of the year should he debut tonight.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



Skermac said:


> Booking currently active wrestlers would not make it a blast from the past because they are currently active. geez! get with it.


Well Rikishi, Tajiri, Edge, JBL, Batista, Scotty 2 Hotty, Kurt Angle, Paul Heyman and The Rock are not currently active WWE wrestlers...

The Undertaker is barely active, and Brock Lesnar is around but not sure how often he will appear.

Get with it.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Don't fight now guys! I hate fights that I didn't spark lolz


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Kurt Angle is not a WWE wrestler but he is still an active wrestler on TNA. A blast from the past to me is someone from way back, like maybe someone who hasn't wrestled in 10 years or so. I could see what they look like now because I haven't seen them in so long because they are from the past. 

Some one who hasn't been around for a couple or 3 years isn't really a blast from the past, they are still kinda recent.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

I 
Would
Love
It
!


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

Didn't think Foley was able to work a match any more? Wasn't he supposed to feud with Ziggler?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

I don't think that WWE have any plans as of yet to go down the road of a Ambrose-Foley feud, I think it was something Ambrose and Foley planned themselves as a way to help Ambrose get noticed. Remember when Ryder was trying the same thing? It took him about 5 months to finally start getting anywhere so don't expect to see Ambrose called up any time soon.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



> WWE has announced that Daniel Bryan will be the special guest on Roddy Piper's "Piper's Pit" on tonight's live Smackdown television special.


Daniel Bryan in Piper's Pit?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Hear what WWE Hall of Famer "Cowboy" Bob Orton Jr. has to say about appearing on tonight’s special LIVE "Blast from the Past" edition of SuperSmackDown, and about his son Randy Orton’s rivalry with Kane. Tune in at 8/7 CT on Syfy. 

from : http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown#ep_carousel_map_3


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Pipers Pit tonight*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0410/551655/roddy-piper/

This should be interesting #yesyesyes


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Should have been Foley

Perfect way to introduce Ambrose

Not sure they will tonight.


----------



## Lacey's-G string (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

no offence but this whole legends Smackdown doesnt interest me in the slightest...........

Pipers pit and any other legend segments is going to be taking time away from superstars the company needs to start building straight after mania.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

lol why in the hell would they bring out the fist set since half the legends there are from the 80's early 90's.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Definately some YES! bout to go down tonight.


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

I expect a great show, way better than last night's Raw but I'm mostly looking forward to the possible confrontation between Mick Foley and Dean Ambrose. Anything less than that and I'm still going to be disappointed, no matter how good the how turn out to be.

I'll be honest with you, I didn't know anything about Ambrose/Jon Moxley before WM weekend and his youtube video with Mick Foley, along with his match at WM Axxess, but now I have do admit: I've become a fan of his and I expect BIG things from him. 
A possible confrontation between him and Piper would be epic as well, but I guess he's now busy with D-Bry on Piper's Pit. (epic as well)
Let's see what happens tonight...


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Oh man there are so many legends on SD tonight! CM Punk and his Pipe-bomb have nothing on the Rowdy Roddy Piper Bomb! My prediction is Bryan not responding to Piper and then putting him in the labell lock. Hope not though, Piper will bring the best out of him.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Daniel Bryan on Pipers Pit!? FUCKING YES!


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

How long until it's on guys? 1 hour or 2??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Wow, for once, Daniel Bryan won't be the worst mic worker in the ring. I'm not even gonna try to watch this, I have no desire to see Bryan and Piper in the same ring, especially when Piper is just gonna stumble through sentences and make no fucking sense as usual.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

dis gun b gud


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, for once, Daniel Bryan won't be the worst mic worker in the ring. I'm not even gonna try to watch this, I have no desire to see Bryan and Piper in the same ring, especially when Piper is just gonna stumble through sentences and make no fucking sense as usual.


Did u steal those 56 thousand posts? You havent a clue bro.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, for once, Daniel Bryan won't be the worst mic worker in the ring. I'm not even gonna try to watch this, I have no desire to see Bryan and Piper in the same ring, especially when Piper is just gonna stumble through sentences and make no fucking sense as usual.


Piper is GREAT on the mic, are you high?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, for once, Daniel Bryan won't be the worst mic worker in the ring. I'm not even gonna try to watch this, I have no desire to see Bryan and Piper in the same ring, especially when Piper is just gonna stumble through sentences and *make no fucking sense as usual.*


Hypocrisy.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Awesome. Definitely gonna be the highlight of the show.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, for once, Daniel Bryan won't be the worst mic worker in the ring. I'm not even gonna try to watch this, I have no desire to see Bryan and Piper in the same ring, especially when Piper is just gonna stumble through sentences and make no fucking sense as usual.


You love getting a reaction huh?

We're on a message board dedicated to Wrestling and you just said Piper is a shitty mic worker. That's like going to a basketball message board and someone saying Michael Jordan had a shitty jumpshot. I mean what the fuck.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Heel said:


> Piper is GREAT on the mic, are you high?


I know man, so is Bryan. Guy is definatley high on something.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Somewhere out there, Cat just came a little

and so did I

Piper is the motherfucking man


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Ryan said:


> Hypocrisy.


Exactly


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> You love getting a reaction huh?
> 
> We're on a message board dedicated to Wrestling and you just said Piper is a shitty mic worker. That's like going to a basketball message board and someone saying Michael Jordan had a shitty jumpshot. I mean what the fuck.


Of course he does, how many of those 50k posts are made arguing with people after he makes a retarded comment. Pyro sincerely believes he is infallible and is basically the king of trolling on these boards.

Even Nolo King was less annoying.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> You love getting a reaction huh?
> 
> We're on a message board dedicated to Wrestling and you just said Piper is a shitty mic worker. That's like going to a basketball message board and someone saying Michael Jordan had a shitty jumpshot. I mean what the fuck.


No, it's kinda not, because wrestling is based off opinions and basketball is based off statistics.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

lol people being mad about pyros sick and twisted opinion.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it's kinda not, because wrestling is based off opinions and basketball is based off statistics.


DO YOU SHIT TROLLS?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Daniels on Pipers Pit?



YES YES YES


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



RevolverSnake said:


> lol people being mad about pyros sick and twisted opinion.


I'd use baffled more than mad. Pyro is a Scott Steiner fan and is dissing Pipers mic work by saying he is incoherent and makes no sense 

Again, hypocrisy.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

It was a strange moment when i actually agreed with him for once last night, i soon went back to wondering what the hell hes on about!! (no offence)

I cant wait for this segment, it should be absolutely golden!! Add Foley/Ambrose to tonight and id be very happy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Ryan said:


> I'd use baffled more than mad. Pyro is a Scott Steiner fan and is dissing Pipers mic work


Steiner's mic work is fucking horrible, but it's horrible in an insanely hilarious way. I'm not defending it at all. Piper is a completely different kind of incoherent mess.

He talks like a fucking mental patient. He just babbles on and makes no god damn sense, ever, and unlike Steiner, it isn't funny, it's annoying. And no, saying that is not "trolling". I hate The Rock too but you don't hear me saying he's a shit mic worker cause it's a fucking lie. I don't lie to get reactions out of people, I don't give that much of a shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

D-Bryan on Piper's Pit you say?


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Steiner's mic work is fucking horrible, but it's horrible in an insanely hilarious way. I'm not defending it at all. Piper is a completely different kind of incoherent mess.
> 
> He talks like a fucking mental patient. He just babbles on and makes no god damn sense, ever, and unlike Steiner, it isn't funny, it's annoying. And no, saying that is not "trolling". I hate The Rock too but you don't hear me saying he's a shit mic worker cause it's a fucking lie. I don't lie to get reactions out of people, I don't give that much of a shit.


How does it feel being on an island all by yourself with most of your opinons?


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, for once, Daniel Bryan won't be the worst mic worker in the ring. I'm not even gonna try to watch this, I have no desire to see Bryan and Piper in the same ring, especially when Piper is just gonna stumble through sentences and make no fucking sense as usual.


Seriously? Piper a bad mic worker? The Fuck?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

It feels just fine, I don't give a shit who agrees.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Ryan said:


> Even Nolo King was less annoying.


Fuck me, that's a blast from the past, lolz!

I'm looking forward to seeing D-Bryan on Pipers Pit though, I want to see him thrown into the ADR vs. Sheamus feud, he has a rematch clause after all.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Awesome.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



Tobyx said:


> How long until it's on guys? 1 hour or 2??


8/7 C


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It feels just fine, I don't give a shit who agrees.


So why bother trying to explain to people? Why not just state a point and move on?

Don't get me wrong, I actually enjoy a debate with you at times but you can't really say you don't give a shit when you clearly do.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

I have come here tonight to cut a YES promo and chew bubble gum..... and i'm all out of bubble gum..


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



Trifektah said:


> 8/7 C


ahh so in 40 minutes?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

When I read this, I just got super pumped for tonight. Should be amazing!

Lol @ ppl taking Pyros bait, yall just been trolled!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

In other words, "YES!" "YES!" "YES!" and more "YES!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



The Redeemer said:


> When I read this, I just got super pumped for tonight. Should be amazing!
> 
> Lol @ ppl taking Pyros bait, yall just been trolled!


It alleviates boredom


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*

^Yes, 40 minutes away now.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, for once, Daniel Bryan won't be the worst mic worker in the ring. I'm not even gonna try to watch this, I have no desire to see Bryan and Piper in the same ring, especially when Piper is just gonna stumble through sentences and make no fucking sense as usual.


Are you kidding me? You must be kidding me. 

This guy is kidding, right? I refuse to believe you're not kidding. I always say you have no idea what you're talking about, but now, you REALLY don't. You really need to leave this forum because in order to go on wrestling forum, you need to know something about wrestling.


----------



## Christohomer (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Only the Big Main Event Stars get the Piper's Pit segment. And Daniel Bryan is a Main Event Star! YES!!! Remember Vince IS HIGH on HIM!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> lol why in the hell would they bring out the fist set since half the legends there are from the 80's early 90's.


Because it launched in 1999 and it's as old school as the show gets. Well the ovaltron anyway.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Steiner's mic work is fucking horrible, but it's horrible in an insanely hilarious way. I'm not defending it at all. Piper is a completely different kind of incoherent mess.
> 
> He talks like a fucking mental patient. He just babbles on and makes no god damn sense, ever, and unlike Steiner, it isn't funny, it's annoying. And no, saying that is not "trolling". I hate The Rock too but you don't hear me saying he's a shit mic worker cause it's a fucking lie. I don't lie to get reactions out of people, I don't give that much of a shit.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it's kinda not, because wrestling is based off opinions and basketball is based off statistics.


:lmao


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Blast from the Past SmackDown!*



GCA-FF said:


> ^Yes, 40 minutes away now.


thank you


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Bryan on Piper's Pit? Fuck yes, this is gonna rule. FEEL THE ENERGY!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Catch WWE Legends including "Rowdy" Roddy Piper, Mick Foley, Dusty Rhodes and The Million Dollar Man on Syfy tonight at 8/7 CT for a can't-miss special edition of SuperSmackDown LIVE.

Will Johhny Ace still be a douchenozzle? Will Pipers Pit with Daniel Bryan feature an 18 second conversation?

Tune in to find out!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Those are the same legends that we see all the time. Nothing new and exciting. I just hope we see an exciting show but I'm trying to keep low expectations.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*

Mick Foley and Piper's Pit should be awesome!

Go D-Bryan and Dean Ambrose!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*

Is Daniel Bryan going to be on Pipers Pit?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*

^Yep, it's been confirmed.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*

Surprised one hasn't been made yet considering it's half an hour away.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*

Hows the advertisement for this live SD?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*

Looking forward to seeing what Byran, Ambrose (if he debuts tonight, and Rhodes do tonight! :mark:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*



Bullydully said:


> Surprised one hasn't been made yet considering it's half an hour away.


Yeah that's why I jumped in and made one. Mods are asleep


----------



## e493450 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*

this is going to be the worst show imaginable. only Bryan can save it


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Small-Town Stallion said:


> Are you kidding me? You must be kidding me.
> 
> This guy is kidding, right? I refuse to believe you're not kidding. I always say you have no idea what you're talking about, but now, you REALLY don't. You really need to leave this forum because in order to go on wrestling forum, you need to know something about wrestling.


Someone has a different opinion and its crazy or its a troll, kid, wanting someone out of a forum because he doesnt agree with you?, It would be better if you leave this forum and start a blog about your favorite superstars where none can disturb you or have a different opinion from you.(Oh and bitching others posts, is nowhere near to know something about wrestling?.

Piper with brysquash?, im interested to see if wwe has a plan for bryan.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



kimino said:


> Someone has a different opinion and its crazy or its a troll, kid, wanting someone out of a forum because he doesnt agree with you?, It would be better if you leave this forum and start a blog about your favorite superstars where none can disturb you or have a different opinion from you.(Oh and bitching others posts, is nowhere near to know something about wrestling?.
> 
> Piper with brysquash?, im interested to see if wwe has a plan for bryan.


In any other case, I would agree with you. But this is Pyro, he's a troll, there's no way he isn't. Either that or he just knows as little about wrestling as it seems.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Piper > Del Rio


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*

Gonna be a slow thread tonight lol. There were no advertisements in the UK for it last night and no reminder threads. I had to ask the chatbox.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

That'd be pretty sweet. Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, for once, Daniel Bryan won't be the worst mic worker in the ring. I'm not even gonna try to watch this, I have no desire to see Bryan and Piper in the same ring, especially when Piper is just gonna stumble through sentences and make no fucking sense as usual.


You have lost all credibility.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition 1am GMT start.*

Just looked at the guide noticed it was on at 1am

My one and only posting of the following gif. (in this thread)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition 1am GMT start.*

I hope the crowd goes nuts for bryan.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*



e493450 said:


> this is going to be the worst show imaginable. only Bryan can save it


Why???


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition 1am GMT start.*

Yeah if it wasn't for you guys I would have no clue it was tonight. Plus I have class in 30 minutes so I have to catch it on Youtube


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

Would make tons of sense to do it tonight. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*

Wait. What?

I watched Raw last night (Well, endured a lot of it) and didn't hear mention of this at all.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*



e493450 said:


> *this is going to be the worst show imaginable.* only Bryan can save it



fpalm then go to sleep.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Yes! Yes! Yes! edition*



Irish Jet said:


> Wait. What?
> 
> I watched Raw last night (Well, endured a lot of it) and didn't hear mention of this at all.


Sucks don't it


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Well pumped for this tonight :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Was the show advertised enough, ratings may be poor do to that. People will blame Sheamus either way though. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Should be a good Smackdown, always love the live Smackdowns. Piper's Pit with Bryan should be good, and seeing Foley is always awesome.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



ecabney said:


> Piper > Del Rio


Off-topic? You didnt have an argument in the other topics, just with the jeff jarrett argument that you copied from a smarter person, dont see why you would have an argument here in an off related topic

Piper is good, its kinda overrated but i like it, i still think it will make bryan fall bigger so he can finally touch bottom and stand up in raw


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

There was an ad for it during every break last night on RAW on USA.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Daniel Bryan on Pipers Pit!? FUCKING YES!


Indeed. Can't wait.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was the show advertised enough, ratings may be poor do to that. People will blame Sheamus either way though. Looking forward to it.


Nope, trying to keep this bumped to remind people it's actually on tonight. Even the mods forgot hehe.



The Redeemer said:


> There was an ad for it during every break last night on RAW on USA.


Not a single one last night over here.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

This thread got Lannister'd!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Piper just doesn't do a "Piper's Pit" with anybody, so this is huge for D-Bry


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

was gonna stay up until 2am and turn on to see i'd missed half of it! THANK YOU for putting GMT!!!!

Dont know whether to keep this thread open for the live blog as it often makes me enjoy the show less. I youtube'd raw this morning and quite enjoyed it (though i skipped a few bits) but then read today that it was complete dogshit in the thread?!?!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So is this the official one or not? So much irony I can't handle it


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



ChromeMan said:


> This thread got Lannister'd!


It reminds me of the old SD spoiler threads just before Christian won the title.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Rock and/or Brock would be fitting for this episode, shame.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



kimino said:


> Off-topic? You didnt have an argument in the other topics, just with the jeff jarrett argument that you copied from a smarter person, dont see why you would have an argument here in an off related topic
> 
> Piper is good, its kinda overrated but i like it,* i still think it will make bryan fall bigger so he can finally touch bottom and stand up in raw*


duh hayell?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Of course they're going to have the biggest Star on Smackdown for the Piper's pit. I hope Bryan slaps the LeBell lock on Piper tonight! :mark:


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I hope we get a break from Green Day for a week.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Tedious said:


> So is this the official one or not? So much irony I can't handle it


I like to brain fuck people.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



The Redeemer said:


> duh hayell?


keyfabe wise


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Six mins to go. BBQ chicken almost done.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

don't wanna spam but 1am GMT means that it begins in 5 min?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

I still have no idea what it means? Stand up in Raw!??


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Please be the retro set.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Tedious said:


> So is this the official one or not? So much irony I can't handle it


is that Stewart Lee in your sig? im off to see him in a couple of weeks if it is!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



RevolverSnake said:


> don't wanna spam but 1am GMT means that it begins in 5 min?


Yup.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Minka said:


> I hope we get a break from Green Day for a week.


.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



RevolverSnake said:


> don't wanna spam but 1am GMT means that it begins in 5 min?


Well it def starts 5 minutes from now here in Amurrica.

So yes.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



RevolverSnake said:


> don't wanna spam but 1am GMT means that it begins in 5 min?


Yeah it's on normal time in America I think


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

too bad Brock doesn't work Tuesdays....


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Im pissed I couldn't go. Hampton is 20 mins away. There were front row seats for 150. I would have gone but you had to buy two and I had no one to go with.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



The Redeemer said:


> I still have no idea what it means? Stand up in Raw!??


He said that he has to touch some bottoms so Bryan can get it "up" so he'll be able to do it "RAW". Makes more sense now?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



The Redeemer said:


> I still have no idea what it means? Stand up in Raw!??


It means the squash, the edited reactions, to make it seem bryan as a loser, and now pipers pit, make me think they have now a plan for bryan, thing i thought they didnt have, which IMO can be a new fresh start in raw feuding after jericho's feud with punk


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Werb-Jericho said:


> is that Stewart Lee in your sig? im off to see him in a couple of weeks if it is!!


It sure is and I went to see him in February. His new show is great.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

That would be great. Regal and Punk have been pushing it, WWE retweeted it, they clearly want people to know about it. Could be happening.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



wwecruz said:


> Im pissed I couldn't go. Hampton is 20 mins away. There were front row seats for 150. I would have gone but you had to buy two and I had no one to go with.


Tough break


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

2 minutes until HERE WE GO.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I think we will get the normal stage, it makes no sense to have the original oval or fist


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

There better be an ovaltron or a giant fist at the stage. And no Green Day crap.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So, is it just legends or is all RETRO AND HIP YA'LL?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



wwecruz said:


> Im pissed I couldn't go. Hampton is 20 mins away. There were front row seats for 150. I would have gone but you had to buy two and I had no one to go with.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Lol I actually remembered the live SMACKDOWN this time, considering there was like one 30 second spot for it and they wonder why they don't do well...typical logic if you ask me but here's hoping its an enjoyable show, thats all I can really ask for


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Just going to stay up for it. I'm in the UK and I'm up anyway...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

here we go folks!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Here we go


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Here we go!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Let's do this shit!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

WAIT A MINUTE, STAY IN MA FAVE FIVE, CONNECTTED TO THE ANKLE BONE, LET ME TELL YA, WOAH, TONIGHT, THE GREATEST OF EASE, OH MY GOODNESS!!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Remind me why these old inactive fucks are wasting my time again?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Cheesy intro is cheesy! Love it.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Great intro -___-


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Shucky Ducky.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Whoever said they hope we'd get a Green Day break -- I'm sorry.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

HERE WE GO!!!
AMBROSE.........PLLLLLLLEEEEAAASSSEE!!!!


Oh crap! Had to mute the TV, so used to being able to fast forward through this horrific song!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ah, that old standard, "Enemy". Green Day used to be such a happening beat group.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

lolz please be the fist


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

BOOOO same old shit, i mean set.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I knew it


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



paddyposh said:


> lolz please be the fist


Nope.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So uh... whats the point of this show again? for old people to be relevant again?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

shit pls pm me a stream anyone


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

opens with the star of the show


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Daniel Bryan starting off the show!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

OH FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

No old set.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Cycloneon said:


> So uh... whats the point of this show again? for old people to be relevant again?


That's called Impact Wrestling


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

YES YES YES!!!!! THAT IS TOO AWESOME!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Daniel Bryan on Piper's Pit? Fucking awesome!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ooh, I hope this Piper's Pit makes up for the Cena one.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Oh FFS. Why can't they give us what we want?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Sheamus time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Boo this fuck!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Meeaan Geenee


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Holy fuck, this is SO AWESOME.


You kids have no idea how fucking awesome wrestling used to be and how fucking godly Gene Okerlund is.

ROWDY RODDY PIPER BITCHES


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Disappointed in this retro episode...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Still HD Set: NO! NO! NO!
Starts with Daniel Bryan: YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Cool, Sheamus isn't gettin' booed out of the building.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Dat Daniel bryan chant


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Come on, louder Daniel Bryan chants please!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Loud Sheamus pop. So much for Virginia being anti-Sheamus.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

People Power!!!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This is Cena level cheesy...


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Sheamus was getting no reaction at all.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

DAT THEME MUSIC


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Big Johnny to save the day!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Johnny's new music is just perfect. :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

PEOPLE POWER!!! :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Wooooo! Big Johnny!


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Sooo... Sheamus is now just Cena but with ginger hair?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Wow, literally zoned out while Sheamus was talking :lmao :lmao:lmao

BIG JOHNNY!!! DAT THEME! :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Laurinaitis' theme is awesome.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Buddy running for president?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Tell him, Big Johnny! You're the decider! You decide!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE?!? LOL HE WENT THERE. :lmao

Crap the What chants are back.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Big Johnny's theme is so awesome :lol :lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So glad Ace is in charge of both shows for now. Awesome character


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Big Johnny wants a do over!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it's kinda not, because wrestling is based off opinions and basketball is based off statistics.


Piper is the greatest mic worker to ever live.

Take your ignorant, uneducated self and leave.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I want to see Johnny Ace talk to Keanu Reeves. It just strikes me as something I need to see.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Big Johnnys a great heel


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Shaemus is awful


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Chad Patton heel turn imminent.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Sheamus' biggest challenge: saying a hard d at the end of his words. I already ditt.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Never should they have had Sheamus apologize. As a brawler babyface, he should of just said his emotions got to him but that happens when you are The Celtic Warrior.

This whole Johnny/Sheamus segment is hard to watch.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Anyone expecting a hot, reactive VIRGINIA crowd...disappointed you shall be...

And sheamus is coming off like a little kid who got put in time out ...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Human Nature said:


> *Wow, literally zoned out while Sheamus was talking*


I did too, what a captivating World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Big Johnny be trollin'. Love it!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mr. Excitement in the house XD


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Apologize to ZA WARUDO!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This is Austin v McMahon part 2. BAH GAWD.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

My insides are dying for Piper.


I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Big Johnny's being such a douche. I love it. (Y)


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Is this like Double Secret probation?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Sheamus has....no balls.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

lol 500k


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Tag team match PLAYA


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

That's 1 million potatoes Sheamus.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Big Johnny is the fucking man.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

They'll be tagging up, playa.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

love it from johnny


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mene Gene looks like Hans Moleman next to Sheamus. Still love 'im, obv.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

They can't put Bryan in a match with these unover fucks!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

:lmao What an asshole.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Big Johnny taking over those Tag Team matches :lmao:lmao
Mean Gene's about to do work!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Sheamus & Mean Gene!?! :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Alex said:


> I did too, what a captivating World Heavyweight Champion.


Fella better watch his back. Mark Henry is comin for the World Heavyweight Championship n*gga.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mean Gene does a badass shooting star press, bad call by Johnny, Sheamus lucked out.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

After telling Sheamus Gene is his partner: NICE TO SEE YOU AGAIN, GENE! :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Bryan and Del Rio tagging up? Love it!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

wow Johnny Ace troll love it


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Cowboy Bob!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Cowbow Bob


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

$500,000? Taking notes from the NFL lol.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Orton looks like a white supremacist


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Dis one ded crowd, mon.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Does this mean we get another Mean Gene training montage?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

It's Take Your Father to Work Day on Smackdown. I like it.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

And a wild Bob Orton appears!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Big Johnny whipping out tag matches? Somewhere, Teddy Long weeps.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Fucking stupid Smackdown starting at 8...almost forgot


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Henry's going over clean?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Shaemus to go over D Bryan and Del Rio.....then get booed out of Virginia.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Did Sheamus just get fired, fined and then told he has a match?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Hate to admit it. I'm starting to like Johnny Ace.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mean Gene? Seriously?! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I really hope Daniel Bryan shoots on Mean Gene.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I would have exploded if Johnny would have said 500,000 euros............talk about epic


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

i wanted Big Johnny to just go "holla holla" and drop the mic with swag still with his fixed expression after setting that tag match.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Daesim said:


> Dis one ded crowd, mon.


Welcome to Virginia. It's a terrible crowd.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

If bryan gets pinned clean by mean gene then I might shoot my television...


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

A TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Mister Hands said:


> Mene Gene looks like Hans Moleman next to Sheamus. Still love 'im, obv.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

OMFG THIS FUCKING SONG!!!!!


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

One of the funniest segments ever by Johnny boy! 500k fine and tagging with...HIM!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Well Orton proves the crowd isn't dead, they just don't like Sheamus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

People didn't care about Orton.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



holt_hogan said:


> I really hope Daniel Bryan shoots on Mean Gene.


Fuck that, Bryan needs to shoot on Sheamus and show him who's the true world champion!:gun:


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Rating's are about to go through the roof!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Here come the ratings.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

"All Will Suffer"! Epic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

World's Strongest Man!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Oh god Randy Orton, talk about boring.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Somebody named Randy Orton is about to be inducted into the Hall of Pain...again.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Somebody gonna get their ass kicked!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

"ALL WILL SUFFER" Your damn right they will Mark, go eat this bitch.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Shaemus squashing Bryan for the title just killed his own heat.. its going over about as well as his original WWE title run after nudging Cena into a table. He has yet to really have any epic matches and hard-earned titles so the fans don't give a shit about him.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Somebody 'gonna get their ass kicked 8*D


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Talk about a roller coaster ride of a ratings swing....Orton to Henry :lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Orton is irrevelant as fuck. Random ass match with Henry.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

[email protected] sexual chocolate sign


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Wheres the legends?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Booker T knows about the law. I'm sure he does. Just not in the way he's trying to say.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

THIS is the match I stayed up to see.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



genocide_cutter said:


> Wheres the legends?


Mean Gene has been on. 

The rest are coming....the show is 20 minutes old. Patience.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Nobody cares if the world is talking about #SuperSmackdown or not, fucks sake.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Annihilus said:


> Shaemus squashing Bryan for the title just killed his own heat.. its going over about as well as his original WWE title run after nudging Cena into a table. He has yet to really have any epic matches and hard-earned titles so the fans don't give a shit about him.


thats such a good pt, like every ppv he won be outside help, group match, and then flukes and squashes. but when he started he was putting guys out. this is really bad booking.....ive seen him before wwe he can go in the ring idk why they wont go with that


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Alex said:


> Nobody cares if the world is talking about #SuperSmackdown or not, fucks sake.


It's not the #1 trending topic.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

They have to have Henry winning if he's going for the "World Heavyweight Championsip" against Punk next week.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Honestly henry should go over here as clean as possible against orton while still making orton look good.

Henry has to look as strong as possible headed into his WWE title match on monday.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Tim Legend said:


> Talk about a roller coaster ride of a ratings swing....Orton to Henry :lol


:lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I like to imagine that throwing to a commercial BREAK on a shot of Bob Orton twice in a row is a clever reference, but it's probably not.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I'm predicting Cowboy Bob to interfere in this match.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So. Sheamus aint even over anymore. cool.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So, NOW referee safety is now a top priority in the WWE.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Big debut on Smackdown tonight?*

Can't wait


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

this a perfect show for the legend killer a few years ago. A lot of RKOs here.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I r wig splittar


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

whos watching on sky? im loving these jean claud van damme coors ads.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



jblvdx said:


> So. Sheamus aint even over anymore. cool.


as if he ever was


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



jblvdx said:


> So. Sheamus aint even over anymore. cool.


He was quite over until the fuckery that was Wrestlemania.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Pipers Pit tonight*

Rowdy needs to just go away


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

good to know bob ortons arm is finally healed.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I wonder if someone started a #WWESucksAVeinedOne trend, and it became the number one trend, would they mention it on their show?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Yay...commercials are over.

Match ends in 3...2...1


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

Mick..the rest no thanks


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mark Henry wants dat tbone steak.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

He's had a taste of that T-Bone steak!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Spinferno said:


> I wonder if someone started a #WWESucksAVeinedOne trend, and it became the number one trend, would they mention it on their show?


I doubt it. I think D-Bry was trending like crazy last week and they didn't mention it.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> whos watching on sky? im loving these jean claud van damme coors ads.


yes they are superb


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!...in 3..2..


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Alex said:


> Nobody cares if the world is talking about #SuperSmackdown or not, fucks sake.


during raw and smackdown i dont watch the show, i just refresh Twitter to find out whats trending!! try it!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> yes they are superb


Like his hard nipples.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

lol Matthews failing at commentary.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Why is the crowd so dead? Where's this SmackDown taking place?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

were they chanting for henry, i couldnt tell


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

And here come the Sexual Chocolate chants.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

What was the crowd chanting?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Minor Sexual Chocolate chant. :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

We got Sexual Chocolate chants


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Michael Cole commenhating


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

It's a bad sign when you're more engrossed in looking through the archives of the North Korean state news website. Seriously though, it's hilarious. How can it not be with headlines like "Supply of Fishes to Pyongyang Citizens Begins". Anyway, Smackdown.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

WTF Booker "You know I had a dream. You died" :lmao


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Weak match and opening. Glad the crowd is turning on sheamus. He should be heel


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I love sexual chocolate chants.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Let's not call this match at all. Instead, we'll have Booker T and Cole argue about pointless crap.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

sexual chocolate chants lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

:lmao Booker!!!

they must edit loads for the taped smackdowns


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



hazuki said:


> sexual chocolate chants lol


Yup.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I actually kind of missing those fake pops the editors put in regular taped Smackdown. This crowd are fucking balls. I'd take the sound of a hoover being switched on over this.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



PacoAwesome said:


> lol Matthews failing at commentary.


Mathews is never good at commentary.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Kane again???


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This feud is still going on fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Oh God....

Kane/Orton is still going?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Bah Gawd! Kaane Kaane


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

They still feuding?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

RANDYYYY! OH RANDYYY!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Was kinda hoping this feud was over.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



CaptainObvious said:


> Mathews is never good at commentary.


Matthews is awesome at commentary. He callz tha matchez bro


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Why is this feud still going?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Ryan said:


> Like his hard nipples.


and dat mullet


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

lol Bob Orton got served LULZ


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Cool


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

:lmao Not Bob!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Shit just got real.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Oh snap, Kane! lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Knew it was coming


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So this is how the retro guys appear?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Is he gonna push cowboy off a staircase...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Cowboy shoulda lasso'd outta there 8*D


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Oh shit he went Chris Jericho on that muva


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Hurry Orton, he gon reap yo pappy!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Their still fueding?
Even though is a boring feud I rather let it continue to keep Orton away from the main event.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Hats off. Yup Bob's knocked out


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

guess bob is going to need a cast


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

If Orton doesn't turn heel, this storyline is completely pointless.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Red light district, someone gonna get fucked.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ambrose better debut tonight.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Look at Kane with the epic puns!!!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Hope this match proves that Mark Henry is a fine worker. This wasn't all Orton.


----------



## IconSting (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Quality promo but the feud is very forced


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Any episode where Kane beats up Orton with a lead pipe is a good one, in my book.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Kane: I'm a sucker for family reunions.
Everyone: :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

What the fuck happened to Orton? Dude's so irrelevant now


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

lol at Kane's family jokes.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Kane :lmao


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

"I'm a sucker for family reunions."

Been working on that one for weeks. You nailed it, Kane. You nailed it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Kane with that punch line :lmao


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Looks like the cast is coming back for ol Cowboy.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Cowboy Bob has really bad luck with the Undertaker family.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ya hear that, Kane is a sucker for family reunions. 8*D


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

old Kane would have poured Gasoline on them both .


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I don't get why MONSTER EVIL KANE would spout punny action hero lines. He's like fucking Schwarzenegger playing Mr. Freeze. ICE TO SEE YOU, RANDY.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> *"Rowdy" Roddy Piper - I always thought Roddy Piper was one of the most overrated Wrestlers in the history of Wrestling. His in ring ability was never very good and the main strength he supposedly had was promo ability. I think his promos are fucking god awful. He never told a story when cutting a promo and it always seemed like he was just going into a random rant\tantrum. I never liked his style or his attire either...the guy comes off as a drunk uncle that just wont shut the fuck up. Not looking foward to watching this guy at all unless he gets the shit kicked out of him.



Holy fucking shit.


I suggest you actually go watch videos and get a little educated on Piper's career. You're probably one of those kids who grew up on Attitude Era and have no fucking idea about wrestling before it.

Piper is the reason many of your goddamn heroes are in the business. Show some respect to a true legend.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

i want a segment later of a medic telling bob orton he'll need a cast.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



#Mark said:


> What the fuck happened to Orton? Dude's so irrelevant now


More interesting people advanced up the card and took their rightful place.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

HAs this been a good show so far guys? I forgot it was on, but don't really feel like watching it. I'll tune in though if it HAS been interesting.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



#Mark said:


> What the fuck happened to Orton? Dude's so irrelevant now


If I was on a 10 year contract with a ridiculous guarantee I don't think I'd give a shit about story- lines either.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So to answer that question, yes, Charles Barkley will do anything for money.


----------



## ApexViper (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> i want a segment later of a medic telling bob orton he'll need a cast.




This.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

What the fuck American adverts, dudes in drag advertising weight watchers?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Mister Hands said:


> I don't get why MONSTER EVIL KANE would spout punny action hero lines. He's like fucking Schwarzenegger playing Mr. Freeze. ICE TO SEE YOU, RANDY.


What killed the dinosaurs (like Bob Orton!)? THE ICE AGE!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Fuck, I thought the show was going to start at 9. Did I miss any Daniel Bryan related stuff?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



HHHbkDX said:


> HAs this been a good show so far guys? I forgot it was on, but don't really feel like watching it. I'll tune in though if it HAS been interesting.


Pretty good so far.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> and dat mullet


seen the movie JCVD? fucking INCREDIBLE film


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Kane and Taker's last family reunion with their parents ended with their caskets alight


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Freddy Krueger would be proud of the B-Movie slasher villain characterisitcs of Kane. DEM PUNS, DEM ONE LINERS


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



CaptainObvious said:


> If Orton doesn't turn heel, this storyline is completely pointless.


Sounds familiar :side:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ambrose needs to debut tonight or this entire show would be a massive waste.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Smackdown is way better than RAW last night so far.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck, I thought the show was going to start at 9. Did I miss any Daniel Bryan related stuff?


Not yet, but he's gonna be the guest on Piper's Pit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



ToddTheBod said:


> So to answer that question, yes, Charles Barkley will do anything for money.


That commercial was so weird.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck, I thought the show was going to start at 9. Did I miss any Daniel Bryan related stuff?


No, but you did miss Kane deliver an epic one liner after he attacked "Cowboy" Bob Orton and Randy.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Fuck off WWE I don't have alzheimer's I remember what happened 3 minutes ago


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

IS this any good tonight?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jobber match


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

DID THEY JUST SAY SQUASH MATCH ON TV? :lmao

Well done Tony Atlas :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

FUCK YEAH TED DIBIASE

Wish IRS was there because MONEY INC >>>>>> YOU


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

its bad when they say its a squash match lol


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

BENNY CAMER!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Benny Camer !!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Another legendary promo.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Tony fucking Atlas


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Lmfao what the fuck is this?

Is that Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

CAN BENNY CAMER LIVE UP TO BARRY STEVENS' LEGACY?!?!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Is this also the rudest place on Erf?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

What's Dolph Ziggler ten years younger doing on screen?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Dolph Zigglers bro?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Who is this joker?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

YESSSSSS BENNY CAMER


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Who is this guy?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

What the fuck is Draco Malfoy doing in the ring?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

:lmao What the hayell are they doing with these pipsqueaks? Is Ryback's gimmick that he doesn't like newbie promos?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

The Real Ted Dibiase


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ziggler !?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Squash match lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

They let ham and eggers get some mic time now?


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

:lmao :lmao TONY ATLAS!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Why are they having people react backstage to Ryback squash matches? Why are jobbers being given mic time?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ziggler? Oh it's some jobber...wait a tick...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Yup yup yup. What it do.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: List of legends to appear on Smackdown.*

This is an okay list. I wish some other guys were gonna show up!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So this is Rybacks gimmick?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I hope the crowd no-sells the fuck out of this guy


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This has been dissapointing so far thought it would better raw! hope it picks up!


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ryback terminates jobbers with lackluster mic skills.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Really, we're doing this again?!?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Benny Camer. Now there's a future superstar.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ryback, he's big and shit.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

:lmao THAT CLOTHESLINE!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Fuck this.

How many god damn guys do they have now that do nothing but squash matches? This is ridiculous


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Borias said:


> Who is this guy?


Benny Camer


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

sick clothesline


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

well benny sucks


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Better mic skills than Orton.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ryback really is Goldberg.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This Shtick is already old.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



MJG93 said:


> No, but you did miss Kane deliver an epic one liner after he attacked "Cowboy" Bob Orton and Randy.


I saw the replay. Great stuff.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

at least it was a fast roidback squash


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Oh look. Steroids and boots.

Really, do they REALLY want to put over Ryback by having Legends "praise" him backstage?

AND :lmao at Ryback shouting "FEED ME MORE" after that one :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

is that Ziggler's brother?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Tony Atlas should have been miced up during that entire match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

That Lariat was fucking lethal!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

DAT RYBACK!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Camer, Saw and was conquered XD what a line


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ryback = goldberg


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jobber matches the best way to make new stars


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Pat Patterson is so flamming. Whenever I see him it reminds me of the Brick House Brown shoot interview where he tells the elevator story. CLASSIC


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

HOLY FUCK HE TOOK HIS HEAD OFF


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Wow. Roid Rage much?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I wonder who's been more impressive Lord Tensai or Ryback or whatever his name is?


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Why is he doing that with his arms?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So Booker is Semi-Retarded?


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

:lmao
@ Tony Atlas


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

yes lets just pretend that's not Skip Sheffield .


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

They didn't censor Heath Slater's tits?


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Benny Camer, future WWE Champion guys! :hesk2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Who the fuck is that jobber?

Oh...that's Tyson Kidd.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

LOL wtf Heath Slater.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Damn, dem bitchtits on Slater. JBL approves.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Moobs Slater


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Fuck this shit. Barry Stevens deserved a rematch. They buried that guy for no reason.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



paddyposh said:


> Ryback = goldberg


Pretty much.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Why is Slater still on the roster?


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Benny Cramer vs Barry Stevens - BOOK IT


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Oh god, Kidd and Slater as a tag team is comedy gold already.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Heath Slater is fuckin awesome..........FTW


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jimmy Hart!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Slater and Kidd. Horrible tag team.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jimmy Hart son


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I knew it was going to be Jimmy Hart.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



SporadicAttack said:


> They didn't censor Heath Slater's tits?


FUCK now I can't unsee them


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

LMAO at Slater and Jimmy Hart!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I miss Jimmy Hart. We need more guys like him.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Am I about to see Jimmy Hart, at ringside, managing a team again?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Feel so bad for Kidd. He is so talented and he has to tag with the likes of Slater.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



PacoAwesome said:


> LMAO at Slater and Jimmy Hart!!!


They should really pair them up full-time. It seems like such an obvious combination now.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I love Heath.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Heath Slater and Jimmy Hart for Tag Team Champions! LMAO!


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

marking for Hart


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Is Kidd a face again?

Or what?

PS: I kind of like Slater.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Alex Wright said:


> :lmao
> @ Tony Atlas


yeah i cant help but laugh at that guys laugh :lmao


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jimmy Hart needs to come back as a manager, I miss him so much.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Fenice said:


> Feel so bad for Kidd. He is so talented and he has to tag with the likes of Slater.


Just be happy he's getting TV time. I mean, I love NXT, but being on Smackdown's technically better I suppose.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Well if jimmy can't get these guys over than you know its time to pack it in and call it a career... :lmao


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

It's quite refreshing that there isn't 24 pages with only the word YES.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Looks like the testosterone has been working on Slaters chest a bit


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



fija1001 said:


> Pat Patterson is so flamming. Whenever I see him it reminds me of the Brick House Brown shoot interview where he tells the elevator story. CLASSIC


that shoot is amazing, the billy jack haynes stories!, what a great storyteller too.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Slater is legit talented guys seriously.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Fenice said:


> Feel so bad for Kidd. He is so talented and he has to tag with the likes of Slater.



I feel bad for him because most of his partners either get hurt, or released.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jimmy Hart can blow himself so hard. I don't want to see him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I don't get how Slater hot hired by the WWE? 1. He doesn't have the look they love. 2. He sucks on the mic. 3. He sucks and is a loser.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Spinferno said:


> It's quite refreshing that there isn't 24 pages with only the word YES.


YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!YES!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jesus Punk and Henry facing again? my god 3 weeks in in a row now, Henry's just being used as a prop in the Jericho Punk feud.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Slater is easily the most hateable person on the roster.

I mean...the first time I ever saw him I instantly hated him, just everything about him from his demeanor to his apperance is so fucking annoying


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I'm saving my "YES" for when I see the GOAT D. Bry.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This has been very good so far. I like Ryback and those generic jobbers and now I get to see Heath Slater and Tyson Kidd team up. Awesome.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't get how Slater hot hired by the WWE? 1. He doesn't have the look they love. 2. He sucks on the mic. 3. He sucks and is a loser.


He's a soulless ginger jobber whose voice makes people want to kill him. He's a perfect heel.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Tyson Kidd has been face for a month or so, for the person who asked.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Fuck me, this straming pile of shit makes me appreciate Raw.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This Dream Machine show looks terrible.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mick Foley!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ambrose time


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

FOLEY


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Foley!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Foley is go(o)d!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

OH YEAH FOLEY!!!!

NOW COME ON DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

FOLEY!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE AMBROSE....DEBUT!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Omg please Ambrose debut now!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Here's Foley, I'm ready for Ambrose to come out and my heart skipped a freaking beat.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ambrose had better fucking debut TONIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ambrose PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ambrose time!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

What a pathetic reaction for Foley.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

would've preferred Cactus Jack music instead...


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

That was the worst pop for Foley I have ever witnessed.

COME ON AMBROSE!!


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Have I missed something?

There's no difference to the arena.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

SHSHHSHSHHSS

GUY'S SHUT UP. AMBROSE IS GOING TO DEBUT


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mrs Foley's baby boy


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This crowd sucks ass. ON YOUR FEET FOR FOLEY! DAMNIT!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Foley!!!! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mrs. Foley's baby boy!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ambrose!Ambrose!Ambrose!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mick Foley on commentary? Good.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

DEEP SPLOOGE.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

wow i thought we were gonna get a foley promo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I need some Ambrose, please!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Oh god, this is the perfect time for Ambrose to show up. DO IIIIT!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



NathWFC said:


> Fuck me, this straming pile of shit makes me appreciate Raw.


Smackdown is usually terrible. Going live makes it even worse.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

*Waits for Ambrose to debut* Please WWE!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

i fucking love Slaters entrance music its awesome


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

wait no....why is he commentating. 

He should have a promo and have ambrose debut


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

He's on commentary...oh noes


----------



## Mike_Hawk (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Mick Foley does not give a fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I see a we want Ambrose sign!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

And now Usos!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Shut up Usos.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Not even a pop for Jimmy.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Anyone notice the We Want Ambrose sign?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I guess we won't see Ambrose debut tonight after all


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

So the Uso's are now a drill team


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> What a pathetic reaction for Foley.


Yea wassup with that???


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Uso's Entrance >


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Foley on commentary? No Ambrose?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Rakishi should have been here.


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I dont care Ryback is awesome. Hes like a combo of Goldberg and Ultimate Warrior. Just give him squash matches every week and Ill be pleased


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Fuck this crowd. Foley risked his life numerous times for you, and you give him a passive reaction. FUUUUUCCCKK CHUUUUUU


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Come on Ambrose!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

USOs pyro


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

The Usos have a sick fucking entrance.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

They have different music each time they're on tv. Hahaha!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Ryan said:


> He's a soulless ginger jobber whose voice makes people want to kill him. He's a perfect heel.


Then I guess he's doing a good job because I want him legit injuried.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

We want Ambrose sign <3 :mark:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Fuck, a tag team match? Is it wrong to want a KoW debut?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Dean Ambrose get your arse out here now


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jimmy is trying to save this show from sucking.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Just spotted the 'We Want Ambrose' sign.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jimmy Hart is still just as awesome as he was back in the day.

Speaking of managers, it would have been fucking tits if Bobby Heenan was there.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Tyson Kidd botched. Wow. That's not normally his gimmick.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

What a star powered match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jimmy fucking Hart FTW!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

WE WANT AMBROSE SIGN!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

My god I can't fucking stand slater....


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jimmy is fucking awesome lol.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Ambrose could still come out and slap the headphones off Foley. I'm hoping.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Jimmy Hart >>> Smackdown Roster


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I don't throw this term around lightly, but Jimmy Hart is absolutely the GOAT. What I'd give to have a smidgen of that man's energy.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Damn this crowd sucks.
This is the kind of city where dubbing the crowd actually is necessary


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Botch!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



leon79 said:


> FUCK now I can't unsee them


Sorry about that. We will all have nightmares now. :sad:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

MR. SOCKO!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

USO's actually get a crowd reaction


----------



## Mike_Hawk (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



DFUSCMAN said:


> My god I can't fucking stand slater....


He IS god awful. His face and personality - and his fucking voice - makes me wanna throw up everytime.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

"We Want Ambrose" sign has the right idea. Come on! What else could happen for the next hour? PLEASE!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

We Want Ambrose!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

One of the Uso's seems to have gained some weight....


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

We want Ambrose sign haha


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Insert Ambrose


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Lol. This is fucking dumb.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

That guy must have smuggled the Ambrose sign in POW style...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

"That went over well"

Perfect comment on the crowd.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This was great just because of Foley and Jimmy Hart. Kidd and the Usos were good, too.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

No Dean Ambrose


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

WTF NO AMBROSE


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

That was horse shit........I wanted Ambrose


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

No Ambrose sighting.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

No ambrose.Sucks.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Damnit, maybe later.

WE WANT AMBROSE.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Wait.....that seriously can't be it....NO NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Mike_Hawk (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

COBRAAAAAA


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Gene Okerlund is main eventing smackdown in 2012


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Damn what did Heath Slater do to become such a jobber


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

No Ambrose... fucking buzzkill.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

F the IWC for always hyping me up for some awesome stuff, setting my expectations WAY too high! 

At least Piper and Bryan are next!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Bad: No Ambrose.
Good: Piper Pit is next.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Piper's Pit is up next?! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Damn, guess we'll have to wait for Ambrose.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Piper and Daniel Bryan! This will be the greatest segment in wrestling history.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

PIPER'S PIT UP NEXT... YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Lord Ruddigore (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

After Foley put the sock on Jimmy - "I'm sorry Jimmy, it was a mistake".

My memory's a little bad, but is that a reference to when he put the mandible claw on Jim Ross? Sure he said exactly the same thing...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Guess they want ambrose to debut on raw.

Isn't foley advertised for next week on raw?


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

No Ambrose?! ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS WWE :frustrate


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Best part about that was Jimmy Hart having more energy than everyone in the match or the arena and guys wonder why new guys dont get pushed, they have no passion for their "characters"


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

MOAR AMBROSE


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Fuck sake 

Pipers pit should be great though.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Was there a report that Ambrose is done with FCW? Who gave you guys the idea he will be called up?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

RESPECT, MOTHERFUCKERS, PIPER IS NEXT


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

This would be better if Raw superstars were on the show too...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



genocide_cutter said:


> Damn what did Heath Slater do to become such a jobber


Suck. (Y)


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Slater can be a great heel... Get it together WWE!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Why do I ever listen to anything the internet says


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

I'm sure Foley will be back. There's still hope goddamn it!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Why did I let myself watch Smackdown? I hate Smackdown.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

BS where's Ambrose WWE????


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Damnit I was hoping for dean ambrose to appear. Piper's pit time though


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

IS anyone else thinking that Okerlund is going to pin Bryan or Del Rio tonight dear god please no


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

No Ambrose made me sad, I was ready to mark out there, anyway Pipers pit next, yes yes yes!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

Holy crap Dean Ambrose is trending worldwide


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> This would be better if Raw superstars were on the show too...


this


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



cindel25 said:


> Slater can be a great heel... Get it together WWE!


He can be a great heel jobber. That's basically the only role that suits him. He comes in, annoys the fuck out of everyone, and then gets beaten.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Pardon my french but FUCK FUCK FUCK I WANT AMBROSE ALREADY ENOUGH OF THIS FUCKING BULLSHIT I DON'T WANT FOLEY TO SOCKO SOMEONE I WANT A GENUINELY COMPELLING FEUD WITH THE FUTURE OF THE FUCKING BUSINESS I WANT AMBROSE FUCKKKKKKKK

FUCK


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*



DFUSCMAN said:


> Guess they want ambrose to debut on raw.
> 
> Isn't foley advertised for next week on raw?


Well I definitely hope that's the case then.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know why everyone was expecting Ambrose out of nowhere, is he even done in FCW? 

Piper's Pit next, fuck yes.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fact or Faked: Paranormal Activity...

I'm gonna go with faked

Piper's Pit :mark:


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone got the worst feeling that Mean Gene will be going over Bryan in the main event?

Seems like a scumbag thing to do so I can definitely see it happening. RIP Bryan.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Smackdown was the most wacthed show on syfy for 80 weeks in a row


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Unofficial 4/11 Live Smackdown Thread - Blast from the Past! edition 1am GMT star*

When does this end


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cat just wet herself.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PIPER AND BRYAN BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i prefer ambrose debut to happen in detroit in the 3 hours show


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why am I thinking that WWE ONLY hosted a live SmackDown! tonight because SyFy wanted a good ratings start for the Dream Machines show....


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

By the way, anyone elese catch Foley quoting Owen Hart when he left the broadcast table? "Enough is enough and it's time for a change!"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This should be awesome!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Pipers Pit with Daniel Bryan? Hell yeah!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

We Want Ambrose trending


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Legitimate heat for Bryan. So much for the pops continuing.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

No Ambrose who booked this shit?


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

ahha DB got booed, what a downer after Miami


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Booooo'd?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I get the feeling that most people on here are the type that buy a book then read the last page to see what happens, completely ignoring the other 300+ pages. Enough with the Ambrose bitch fit. It'll happen, just not yet.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WWWYKIBROSKI said:


> By the way, anyone elese catch Foley quoting Owen Hart when he left the broadcast table? "Enough is enough and it's time for a change!"


A lot of people caught it, that's why Owen's trending on Twitter.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Mark crowd so far besides a few pockets..


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

rub it in piper rub it in


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Haven't we seen this enough already?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Piper is awesome. Should be a good segment.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WWE needs to learn to never go to Virginia. Never seen a decent crowd there.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YES YES.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat Shirt!!!!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I don't why Daniel Bryan isn't the most loved phenomenon is both the history of the WWE and every entertainment form.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Whether Daniel Bryan is booed or cheered he gets an reaction. That's a lot more than guys like Barrett or Del Rio can say.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice Shirt.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

My god this crowd is terrible


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

YES!YES!YES!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Bitching about Piper's Pit segment in 3...2...1...


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing lack of foresight from the posters here on Wrestlemania night. To only see the quick Bryan loss as an insult, and not as part of a narrative.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

So much for him being "over", eh?fpalm

yay a yes yes yes chant though!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

magusnova said:


> Nice Shirt.


Contradicts his last promo but meh!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

It's not the same him saying "YES" without the belt.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ugh this is going to be amazing....


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

18 seconds is a catchphrase now?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan not over haters?


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

18 seconds chants...


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

A bad reaction is better than no reaction.........heels are suppose to be booed


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The London Raw is next week right? We can't get there fast enough. These lackluster crowds are actually angering me again.

Isn't his character supposed to dislike the chants? WWE has no idea what the hell to do with Bryan? :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

paddyposh said:


> So much for him being "over", eh?fpalm
> 
> yay a yes yes yes chant though!


Bryan's pops were always overestimated. It was a WrestleMania crowd. Most of the other cities will boo him significantly.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

What the fuck is this incoherent chant...fucking crowd fails


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Contradicts his last promo but meh!


What was his last promo? I didn't catch Smackdown last week.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> My god this crowd is terrible


Welcome to WWE 2012.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, the 18 seconds chants are funny.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

You know you're over if you can get a Virginia crowd to chant anything


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This crowd can't even do a chant properly unless WWE is playing it over speakers.


----------



## mikey2004 (Dec 29, 2006)

this crowd sucks


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> My god this crowd is terrible


This.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

2 OUT OF 3 FALLS.....FUCK YEAH


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

2 out of 3 falls match?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ooh, 2 out of 3 falls. Hooray for a real match, hopefully.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Uh oh Bryan to kill AJ angle inc.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

2 out of 3 falls match? Awesome match for Extreme Rules.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If AJ even touches Piper, I will destroy her.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

She is so sexy. gd


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Piper turning into Springer


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Chicago crowd for 2/3 falls will be fantastic . But fuck this crowd


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

36 seconds


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Extreme Rules shaping up to be good.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

whats the betting Sheamus beats DB via submission at ER .


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Who let a teenage girl backstage? That's just irresponsible.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

18 seconds was a pretty funny chant. Bryan getting dat heel heat.

Bryan/Sheamus at Extreme Rules. AWWWW HELL YES.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

2 out of 3? Sounds good. I'm looking forward to Daniel Byran pinning Sheamus twice.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

I might actually buy EC now.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

AJ looking fit as always


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

A Chipmunk in jeans on Piper's Pit? What the hell has WWE come to?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Always new Roddy liked his girls young but AJ young my god.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

I predicted that 2/3 falls match.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

weak smackdown so far


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WWE obviously feel bad for not giving us a match at Mania so they're giving us 3 to make up for it!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

dat ass....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rowdy staring at her tits.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> If AJ even touches Piper, I will destroy her.


Oh my god cat :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Cat wants to kill a bitch


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

oh geez this is going to be a Jerry Springer segment or something.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

18+18=the result of this match, WWE are only going to rub the salt in


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The crowd actually booing AJ? :lmao


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

AJ heel turn?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

AJ wants that vegan dick.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Perfect stomach. Perfect eyes. God damn, I love her.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> If AJ even touches Piper, I will destroy her.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is awesome without saying a word...........that smirk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Epic smile for Danielson.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Since when did the pipers pit become the fucking Maury Povich show... "Daniel....you are....NOT...the father..."


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DANIEL ONLY HURTS HER BECAUSE HE LOVES HER! CAN'T YOU ALL SEEEE?!?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That sinister smile by Bryan after AJ admitted it was her fault.....just awesome.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's funny how people judge a crowd wrongly when they give a talented heel boos. Arent we missing the point?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Playing the battered woman. Nice.

Daniel's smirk is BOSS.

God these two are perfect together.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH HELL YES!!

AJ has to cost sheamus the title at mania, gets them both over as an even more over heel couple


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan's asshole smirk is outstanding.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

This is GREATNESS. I love it....LOL


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I smell a heel turn a coming. 8*D


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Sheamus will win the first fall of the 2/3 falls match in under 18 seconds, calling it now.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

She really is impressive. Good mic, great bumps, attractive, just wow.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Give her a damn Oscar already!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

what a cute lil butt AJ has, I never noticed


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Little lady.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I love AJ. She deserves all this TV time she gets.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Piper's got Kilts older than AJ


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Damn Piper, get some.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Look at my boy D-Bryan standing there like the pimp he is


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't realise this was on. Have I missed much?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

AJ is awesome


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

She really is the Liz to his Macho Man. Digging this.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan and Piper are better than 95% of the roster.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This is the golden couple.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

AthenaMark said:


> This is GREATNESS. I love it....LOL


AJ? Yeah I know


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

octagon888 said:


> It's funny how people judge a crowd wrongly when they give a talented heel boos. Arent we missing the point?


What he said.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Was Piper just hitting on A.J?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck yeah....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Watch AJ just yell "I'M PREGNANT" and run out of the ring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Danielson has mind control on bitches.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Bryan's smile is hilarious. :lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES YES YES


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Piper will always be one of the very best. Chills.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Is Piper drunk?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

how many ppl were staring at pipers nose when he said nose


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I see a Steph moment coming "I'm I'M PREGNANT" or in PG Era "I have learnt that I am with child."


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

It's such a shame that Bryan didn't have that shirt when he was WHC.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

In ring brawl in 3...2...1..


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Man, Piper looks amazing for his age.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

put this motherfucker in the labell lock


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Piper looks better than he did ten years ago.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Roddy Piper going all Judge Judy on DBs ass


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lydeck said:


> Is Piper drunk?


He always acts drunk


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> I see a Steph moment coming "I'm I'M PREGNANT" or in PG Era *"I have learnt that I am with child."*


LOL!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> I see a Steph moment coming "I'm I'M PREGNANT" or in PG Era *"I have learnt that I am with child."*


:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan should make Piper tap and break his back.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

It'd be funny if Bryan uses Piper's belt from his kilt to choke him lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Was Piper just hitting on A.J?


wouldn't you(Y)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Piper is awesome.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Weak NO chants.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus is going to tap DB out


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I can see Sheamus beating Daniel Bryan 2-0, then Alberto Del Rio comes down to the ring to cash in his 'future title shot' and loses too.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HE BITCH SLAPPED PIPER!

THE GOD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fanfuckingtastic segment all around.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

God that segment was absolutely awesome


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Piper's doing something that the rest of the WWE can't do: make being a babyface look cool.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

YES!YES!YES!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Goodness Piper is a beast!
Some point in time we need Punk, Ambrose, and Piper in a promo......please....


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Dat slap

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

"Its going to slap you, and everyone else in the face...including you"

-D Bry


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Daniel Bryan heeling it up like a boss


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Leather jacket botch aside, that was awesome.

The build up meant there had to be physicality, but honestly we cant expect Piper to do much fight-wise based on where his health has been at, right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Arrive. Bitchslap Piper. Leave.

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL "Friday Night Smackdown" -- Booker T


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Piper has always been great at getting people over during his promos.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

superfudge said:


> Piper's doing something that the rest of the WWE can't do: make being a babyface look cool.



Amen!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

He slaps him and leaves, then starts chanting YES! :lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Daniel Bryan has amazing control over clothing. He uses a tie to choke someone and he just forced Piper's jacket to hold him back while he safely exited the ring.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

My god that was better than all of RAW, bloody Cena excluded.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Great promo.....It's too bad Bryan's going to lose 2-0 to the great white dumbass -____-


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan slapping Piper was epic. I told you all that this would be the greatest segment in wrestling history.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> LOL "Friday Night Smackdown" -- Booker T


^


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Fenice said:


> Daniel Bryan has amazing control over clothing. He uses a tie to choke someone and he just forced Piper's jacket to hold him back while he safely exited the ring.


haha that made me laugh


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What is the most underwhelming fued in the WWE right now? I can't decide.

Bryan/Sheamus
Punk/Jericho
Orton/Kane

They all suck


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

YOU DONT THROW ROCKS AT SOMEBODY WHO HAS A MACHINE GUN


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Where's that guy that said DB's not a main eventer and ADR is cause ADR will be facing Sheamus for the title at ER and DB won't be? LOL


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

He's only 57 dude. Not that old in my book.


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

Completely forgot this was on live, what have I missed ?


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

That segment was so corny as hell, I was cringing all the way through..


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This Bryan/AJ angle is one of the few soap-opera storylines that is actually interesting. Once again great work by all.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck me Smackdown is terrible.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

You just know that cutting a promo with Roddy Piper had Bryan shouting YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES in his head throughout the whole segment.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Fenice said:


> Daniel Bryan has amazing control over clothing. He uses a tie to choke someone and he just forced Piper's jacket to hold him back while he safely exited the ring.


:lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I can totally see them doing this:

Daniel Bryan loses the first fall in about 18 seconds, then as soon as he gets up after the break in between falls, he get's brough kicked again, giving Sheamus the 2-0 cleansweep :lmao


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was a great segment! Well done, Bryan.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Did Pizza Hut just advertise the fact their "ten dollar box" is only 10 bucks?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

So we have Bryan vs. Sheamus instead of ADR vs. Sheamus? YES!YES!YES!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> What is the most underwhelming fued in the WWE right now? I can't decide.
> 
> Bryan/Sheamus
> Punk/Jericho
> ...


Bryan vs Sheamus cause Sheamus is completely irrelevant despite winning at Wm and being world champ.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Bryan has very good control over his character and the audience he makes them chant YES but then at the same he makes them boo him and then as he leaves they chant yes again.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Fuck me Smackdown is terrible.


So youve told us 1000 times already on this thread!! guess what im enjoying it? If its that bad, turn it off and go to bed? or not, because you want to stop on here bitching for another hour?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

bella twins and drew vs Khali - natlya and fox
wtf!
well i guess most of the stars are on the raw tour


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why is ADR relevant in the main event when they have Daniel Bryan? Just give Bryan Ricardo and fire Del Rio.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Was Piper just hitting on A.J?


He thought she was me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ just needs to stop purchasing her clothes from the JC Penny's junior's department. She's growing on me, though.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Roddy Piper can sell me a house with no roof.

Man, he is so good.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

FUCK OFF WITH KHALI


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why is ADR relevant in the main event when they have Daniel Bryan? Just give Bryan Ricardo and fire Del Rio.


Ricardo chanting Si while DB makes his entrance would be epic.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Drew Mcintyre pimpin'!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The fuck is this?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Whats with the two godfather impersonators?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Dafuq is this?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why is ADR relevant in the main event when they have Daniel Bryan? Just give Bryan Ricardo and fire Del Rio.


hahah ricardo and bryan si and yes chants non stop


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF is this clusterf&#@?!?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck oh fuck. Khali and Alicia Fox on the same team?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SOMEONE GIF THAT DREW MCINTYRE WITH THE BELLA's :lmao

Drew looked pimpin' HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

how many people in the ring won't have a job in a month...answer carefully.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Drew Mcintyre! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Great...the punjab oaf -_-


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

McIntyre being awesome!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is this?
I concur. Smartest thing Drew has ever done :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok hold on a sec...what in the FUCK is this?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dat Natty


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Bella's look fantastic. Their outfits don't show off their body's that well though. 

Alicia Fox's bar time with Johnny coming in handy...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

dat ass


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Drew walking out from the match with Khali "I'm better than this crap".


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"You wanna see me afterwards, that's fine! I'm better than this!"

Wow, the most I've ever liked Drew. :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That match was quick


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL the great Playa


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's Qui-Gon McIntyre.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Drew McIntyre not being a lameass, nice


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

damn nattie is bouncey...we need a gif


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Alicia wins the match, i wonder why XD


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Was there any point in that match


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Poor Natalya


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well that was quick


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

MAE YOUNG!


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

no Drew, youre not better than that


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Terrible match. That Bella has a nice ass though.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Bella's getting squashed cos they're leaving.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh goodness...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What...the actual fuck?
Oh Mae...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

As horrible as that was, I'd like a gif of Natalya's bouncing boobies as she's walking away from the ring.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't get all the hate for Smackdown. It's usually pretty good despite stuff like Khali and Mae Young.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The fuck was up with that match?

Aw shit, Young's gonna make out with Khali.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No pop for Mae Young. WTF?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Mae Youngs hankering for some Punjabi Penis.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Mark Henry is gonna be pissed!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

lol that lady can still move


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy shit she is still alive


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Just when you thought it couldn't get worse...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Piper segment = wet

Mae Young = suddenly dry as a desert


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and so the squashing of the Bella's begin


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh god, Mae Young fpalm


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

oh my


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

lollololol Mae young trying to knee Khali!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Gotta admit, that low blow made me "lol out loud".


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mae could still take bumps better than 99% of the diva roster


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cole- "this is biblical" haha


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Old chicken makes good soup LOL booker


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> damn nattie is bouncey...we need a gif


Yes! Bouncing all over the place.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

"An old chicken makes good soup" - Booker T.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah the Bellas are on their way out. That entire thing was simply embarrassing sans Drew drinking the smart juice for once.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, someone helped Mae Young out there.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Poor Mae Young. I can't believe she has to kiss Khali.

LOL @ Booker saying "An old chicken makes good soup".


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

I still have hope for a possible Ambrose/Foley exchange. 

For the love of god, please make it happen.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Goddamn Natalya was fucking beautiful!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Sheamus and Mean Gene as a tag team? I must've missed something. Just tuned in before the 30 second 6-person tag match we just had.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

paddyposh said:


> Old chicken makes good soup LOL booker


lol.. I actually busted out when he said that


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

That was short...only positive thing I have to say...

Edit: natty looked gorgeous...fucking a why can't they use her...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Mae could still take bumps better than 99% of the diva roster


hahaha sure dude


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mae is hot. Would totally plough her. Although carefully so that I don't kill her.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

That has to be one of the best Booker T lines.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

:lol Booker is either horrible or fucking hilarious.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

The point of Super Smackdown tonight?

Sheamus/Johnny Ace segment.
Henry/Orton match, Kane interrupts.
Uso's vs Tyson Kidd and Bitch Tits.
Khali/McIntyre - Mae 'cadaver' Young comes out.

Then a pointless tag match to top it off.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> Piper segment = wet
> 
> Mae Young = suddenly dry as a desert


Mae Young made me cum.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Fenice said:


> Yes! Bouncing all over the place.


Wow.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Smackdown needs more SANDOW.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Booker T, Jesus Christ. :lol


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

When Mae Young dies, her tribute video package is probably going to be unflattering.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

greendude11 said:


> Sheamus and Mean Gene as a tag team? I must've missed something. Just tuned in before the 30 second 6-person tag match we just had.


It's all a part of Big Johnny laying down the law. D-Bry and Del Rio vs. Sheamus and Mean Gene.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I woke up just to see the main event on Live Smackdown is...a tag team match. 

The more things don't change...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Did anyone else catch Matthews saying Khali's as good at dancing as he's in the ring? :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Natty looked so hot and I am not even that crazy about her.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Booker is a legend!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Kahli/Mae Young Kiss is a perfect example of why the mainstream media hates WWE Programming and you can't tell your non-wrestling fan friend to watch. Because embarrassing shit like that happens from time to time.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Natayla just gets hotter and hotter though! DAT ASS! :mark:


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> That was short...only positive thing I have to say...


That's what SHE said!

wait


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

holt_hogan said:


> Bella's getting squashed cos they're leaving.


Wait...wut. Since when?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I still have hope for a possible Ambrose/Foley exchange.
> 
> For the love of god, please make it happen.


Get over it. It isn't.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Piper is probably going to interfere the main event.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SP103 said:


> I woke up just to see the main event on Live Smackdown is...a tag team match.
> 
> The more things don't change...


It's as if Teddy is still running the show.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

This guy again?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

SANDOW!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Wait...wut. Since when?


Word is they arn't renewing their contracts and will be done at the end of the month.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This guy looks cool


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Who the hell is this? An eloquent Mike Knox?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The white Old Spice Guy. I'm on a boat.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> So youve told us 1000 times already on this thread!! guess what im enjoying it? If its that bad, turn it off and go to bed? or not, because you want to stop on here bitching for another hour?


Erm, yeah, 1 other the time is the same as 1000...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> The Kahli/Mae Young Kiss is a perfect example of why the mainstream media hates WWE Programming and you can't tell your non-wrestling fan friend to watch. Because embarrassing shit like that happens from time to time.


Ah, own up to what you like. If you're honestly embarrassed by anything you watch and to tell anyone you do so, maybe the problem's you, not the program (no matter how bad the program is).

Hell, I watched every episode of CBS' Rob. I didn't enjoy one second, but I wasn't embarrassed to tell anyone I did so.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

DAT BEARD!!!!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Natalya is not only HOT but can wrestle why is she not in the title hunt


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Great show so far typical shitty comedy annual show WWE has been doing 5 times year for about 8 years Ace owning Sheamus, Kane and his family reunions, Tony Atlas and Heath Slater is so hateable its hilarious stick this guy in the ring with a mic for half hour I want to see the crowds reactions.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

William Shakespeare himself


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

lulz And they just promoted his Twitter name. :lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

This guy is gonna be awesome


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

TY for bashing twitter


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rants on social media, starts promo with twitter @TheDamienSandow.....


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel like I'm watching a commercial for a Law Firm.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker giving him the stank eye :lmao


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

This man speaks the truth


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cole can be so funny sometimes :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, didn't know Christopher Nowinski could grow a beard.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn...sandow's vocab is almost as extensive as mine...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I like Sandow, but I can't see this gimmick working out very well. Highbrow heels haven't worked since Bockwinkel.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

His name is Damien Sandow and he's smarter than you.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, smart move listing his twitter handle while bashing twitter.

lol @ Booker's "iPad"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If Sandow started a cult, I would join without hesitation.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sandow has one hell of a beard. Still, where the fuck is Ambrose!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Booker gonna fuck Cole up


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any truth to the rumor the Bella's signed on with the Brothel from Game of Thrones?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Rants on social media, starts promo with twitter @TheDamienSandow.....


Exactly. :lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Derek said:


> I like Sandow, but I can't see this gimmick working out very well. Highbrow heels haven't worked since Bockwinkel.


HHH.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why do they replay segments over and over? This is the second time they have replayed this piece this show, plus we saw it live. That's three times in an hour an twenty minutes.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

wish kane had lit him on fire JR style


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Bella's getting squashed cos they're leaving.


Finally


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Booker, Josh and Cole change seats every bloody week it works best with Booker in the middle, Cole on the left and Josh on the right.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

You can tell Michael Cole is getting fed those horrible jokes after ever Damien Sandow promo. His laugh is so fake.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Love how the audience laughs everytime after Kane says "I'm a sucker for family reunions" :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need a gif of Booker's stank face immediately :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"He suffered abdominal injuries, we can only assume he was hit in the stomach."

Thanks Josh. Treasure your insight.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Why do a Raw rebound segment on a Live Smackdown?!? Jeez!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Raw Rebound because we are too lazy to write more material.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

paddyposh said:


> wish kane had lit him on fire JR style


There's not enough lighting peple on fire in the WWE anymore. I'm surprised Kane didn't do it to Ryder two months back.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Lesnar is so tough he ejaculates fireworks.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

It felt like Kane was promoting some board game when he said 
"fun the whole family can enjoy"


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shit show so far


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Do we really need raw recaps when it was yesterday?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAck


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena got fucked up


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ryan said:


> HHH.


He was a simple mid-carder heel, and he had to work his ass off just to be that with that gimmick. He wasn't able to really take off until he dropped it.

But I do hope I am wrong and he does succeed.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

bluestar said:


> Lesnar is so tough he ejaculates fireworks.


lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena looked so cool with a bloodied up mouth


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Sandow's "smart gimmick" won't work? LOL you haven't seen him take off his robe yet, have you?


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bet they'll lead straight off this promo to ads again..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Guy slagging off twitter in promo start off the promo showing his twitter handle :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Raw Rebound because we are too lazy to write more material.


More like the WWE doesn't care about Smackdown and wants to hype their top tier workers.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Derek said:


> He was a simple mid-carder heel, and he had to work his ass off just to be that with that gimmick. He wasn't able to really take off until he dropped it.


We need decent midcard heels who can cut promo's so we can elevate some of the current guys.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Ahh, Brock punching Cena. I remember it like it was just yester...oh wait.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Carcass said:


> LOL, smart move listing his twitter handle while bashing twitter.
> 
> lol @ Booker's "iPad"


I think he was just bashing WWE's heavy reliance on twitter "now trending" announcements, not twitter itself.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Can't wait for Cena/Lesnar


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Dean Ambrose:
Fuming in atl airport over a jack n coke. Hey #wwe was it something i said? #smackdown

Any meaning behind this, do we think?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So I take it that Punk won't be main eventing? Not even in his own damn city. Shame.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It feels like WWE is trying to elevate Cena out of this feud with Lesnar.

Yeah, that's right WWE. Elevate Cena when a goldmine such as Lesnar walks into your company.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

LMAO Mean Gene has an epic echo when he speaks


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

So are they just not adding a stipulation for Lesnar and Cena at EXTREME RULES?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I love mean Gene, but he's a terrible line reader.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

It was nice how someone smiled before they hit their finisher on Cena. Wonder if he watched after.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love how even in a regular conversation Gene sounds like he's interviewing someone.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Lesnar to go over at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

psx71 said:


> It feels like WWE is trying to elevate Cena out of this feud with Lesnar.
> 
> Yeah, that's right WWE. Elevate Cena when a goldmine such as Lesnar walks into your company.


I very much doubt Cena will win. Plus RAW made both guys look tough.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Man, I haven't seen Mean Gene in a long time.

Funny seeing him in a Sheamus shirt.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Mean Gene with a Sheamus shirt lol.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Good to teach the kids that drinking is always the best option, no matter if you win or lose.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus is an alcoholic.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

on now Fella you can't smile..people hate it when you smile...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Panther said:


> Lesnar to go over at Extreme Rules.


Sure as fuck hope so.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Panther said:


> Lesnar to go over at Extreme Rules.


Yadontsay.jpg


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Mean Gene in a Great White t-shirt is somehow the greatest thing my eyes have witnessed.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

I wonder if Seamus will squash Alberto & Bryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd make a Scott Hall joke but that would be crazy insensitive.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lesnar/Cena won't happen at ER.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Whenever I see Mean Gene and have to laugh at Macho Man telling him his mustache is crooked at Halloween Havoc back in the day.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

This is the first time ive watched smackdown in almost a year and holy hell its even worse then raw yesterday. Didn't think that would be possible


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Borias said:


> Good to teach the kids that drinking is always the best option, no matter if you win or lose.


That's always been my motto.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You would think WWE had learned their lesson of putting returning megastars on B-list PPV's. They all never drew because nobody cares about PPV except for Mania, Summerslam and Royal Rumble. I don't even consider Survivor Series an A-PPV anymore.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

magusnova said:


> Sheamus is an alcoholic.


Sheamus is Irish, there's a slight difference :side:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my god, Chicago's gonna be crazy come Extreme Rules. Can't fricking wait for the crowd!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Charles..I so miss your 5 buck box add


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

These Blast from the Past shows always sound like so much fun, but I always just end up dwelling on how much closer to death we all are.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Sheamus is fucking beast.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus has adopted the Ozzie Guillen philosophy.. Drink whether your win or lose. 

I wonder if he likes Fidel Castro too.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Lesnar/Cena won't happen at ER.


Umm....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> These Blast from the Past shows always sound like so much fun, but I always just end up dwelling on how much closer to death we all are.


You too?!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

chr1st0 said:


> Sheamus is Irish, there's a slight difference :side:


Only difference between the Irish and alcoholics, is not every alcoholic is Irish.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

UK fans, is Extreme Rules on Sky Sports?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I love how Mysterio does all these promos for WWE but yet hasn't been on an actual show in a while.

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Fuck me!!! Not him ffs.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> UK fans, is Extreme Rules on Sky Sports?


I would hope/assume so.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Jim Duggan's body hasn't changed


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Always welcome a Hacksaw return. HOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole :lmao
He's so mean. "Is that skin?"

The bikes :lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I feel bad for Hunico


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking at that please don't try this at home
reminded me of missing Christian =(


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hunico from lucha to gangsta


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Bullydully said:


> UK fans, is Extreme Rules on Sky Sports?


Box Office . Hardly any freebies anymore.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey, I wonder if the crowd's gonna chant "USA"?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Let's pray to God Hunico destroys him.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Mexican Stereotypo!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you do us all a favor and put a shirt on, Hacksaw?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

USA USA USA USA USA USA incoming


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Poor Hunico.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Jim Duggan makes me so fucking tired and pissed off. I wish he'd go away.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Hunico is from Texas


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh god if Hunico loses.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I feel like these legends shows are just an excuse to get somethig out of the legends contracts they hand out to people.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Duggan vs. Hunico. This is gonna be amusing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

It'd be funny if Hunico was released this year after that line.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So Duggan is going to fight an MS-13 Gang member.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Why not just give them a low rider, he doesn't even ride the bike correctly


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No wonder they bring back Lesnar and Rocky. Fucking christ on a cracker.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WTF is this shit. Who are these two mexicans and why are they riding a bike in a very homoerotic way? I haven't watched SD since Christian was taken out of the ME picture so someone please explain this shit to me.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What's with Latino wrestlers habit of riding to the ring on transportation? Eddie, ADR, Unico and Epico.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

SGT Slaughter!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I wonder what kid hurt another kid that caused WWE to do another don't try this at home commercial to save their ass.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

This better not result how I think it will -_-


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> UK fans, is Extreme Rules on Sky Sports?


Nope.

http://www.skysports.com/story/1,19528,14204_3320276,00.html


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

OMG Slaughter.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd can't even chant USA for fucks sake.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Duggan to go over Cena next?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Michael Cole is actually helping me through tonight with his sarcastic "well isn't this whole thing a great idea?!" attitude.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Hate crime


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, Slaughter should've taken that 2x4 and smash up Hunico's bike.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Really? HAHAH

HOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. This is embarrassing. How are these guys suppose to get over when they just got squashed by 60 year old guys? The fuck?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Seeing Hacksaw again really brings back memories. Mainly memories of how badly I wanted him gone and how much I couldn't stand him when he was around on a regular basis.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like Cole would get a shit ton of green rep if he posted anonymously on here.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Most of this show has been godawful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nick at Nite :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't understand how Hunico is on some posters' fave five. He hasn't done a damn thing except job and cut predictable promos.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

lol at that old guy not chanting


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hacksaw is the ultimate babyface lol.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Poor Hunico.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE: Instead of using the legends to get our new stars over, we'll have the legends beat the crap out of our new stars!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess they needed to fill time.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

They should have just done a regular Smackdown with Pipers Pit


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Who's Mean Gene pinning? ADR or DB?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Cole is making this pretty entertaining and I usually hate the guy. He knows how bad this shit is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Earlier tonight? it was just 3 minutes ago...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

seriously...5 minutes ago recap...


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

that guy was saluting


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jim Duggan is my most hated wrestler of all time.

That was so fucking painful to watch.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why in the F did that need to be replayed????


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Crowd can't even chant USA for fucks sake.


This is why this crowd blows...not because they were booing bryan...whoever fucking said that...


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Josh: it's a great night for legends!

Did he forget about Bob Orton already?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

SD is awful.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Earlier tonight"

it was like 5 minutes ago


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I feel like Cole would get a shit ton of green rep if he posted anonymously on here.


He would easily take bboy's spot as my favorite member of all time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> So I wonder what kid hurt another kid that caused WWE to do another don't try this at home commercial to save their ass.


Wasn't it the kid who died watching Wrestlemania 28?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Why Recaping on a FUCKING SUPERSHOW.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Fenice said:


> Josh: it's a great night for legends!
> 
> Did he forget about Bob Orton already?


did he.....


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Smackdown crowds are always pretty shit tbh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> WWE: Instead of using the legends to get our new stars over, we'll have the legends beat the crap out of our new stars!


WWE: Fuck the young guys.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't understand how Hunico is on some posters' fave five. He hasn't done a damn thing except job and cut predictable promos.


Go watch his matches on Superstars and you'll understand.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Wasn't it the kid who died watching Wrestlemania 28?


Was it bboy after seeing the Rock vs Cena match?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He would easily take bboy's spot as my favorite member of all time.


Arrogant? Obnoxious? Speaks a lot of shit? Not a huge fan of Bryan? Cole is already here and he has 57,000 posts.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't care what anyone says, but this SmackDown has been god awful. Fuck awful. WWE needs to freshen it up in there.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Nope.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/1,19528,14204_3320276,00.html


:cuss: sky sports


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So I wonder what kid hurt another kid that caused WWE to do another don't try this at home commercial to save their ass.


not a kid hurting another kid, a kid choking out a guy.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Wonder what Cole will say next. "Mean Gene looks like my ballsack this evening"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Carcass said:


> Who's Mean Gene pinning? ADR or DB?


DB..after a Piper distraction



Gene...YES YES YES


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Amber B said:


> No wonder they bring back Lesnar and Rocky. Fucking christ on a cracker.


lol it's pretty sad, isn't it?

I face palmmed when Sarge came out. Knew it was gonna turn into a cheesy "USA! USA! USA!" moment.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Don't care what anyone says, but this SmackDown has been god awful. Fuck awful. WWE needs to freshen it up in there.


yup 

sd died long ago 

not sure why i even watched this shit


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tony Tornado said:


> Go watch his matches on Superstars and you'll understand.


Ok, that explains it. I don't watch Superstars so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

parry316 said:


> :cuss: sky sports


Don't worry, you appear to have an internet connection.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> WWE: Instead of using the legends to get our new stars over, we'll have the legends beat the crap out of our new stars!


Why is Scooby Doo having an autopsy with massive shoes on in your picture?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Arrogant? Obnoxious? Speaks a lot of shit? Not a huge fan of Bryan? Cole is already here and he has 57,000 posts.


We have a winner.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hated Hacksaw 20 years ago. My opinion still hasn't changed.


finalnight said:


> Wasn't it the kid who died watching Wrestlemania 28?


Most likely. But who knows. You hear stories in towns that never make national headlines.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Cody with dat jobba entrance


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Who will Cody Job to now??


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Save us Cody


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cole going into NXT season 3 mode tonight soon he will crack first by bringing his gong back then quiting going to Syria for the weekend only to return on RAW the next day then he will slowly start to insult Booker T's momma and her spider stew Cole will then go too the solitude of his cole mine preparing for Wrestlemania 29 where he will face Booker T in a 60 minuite iron man match this is WWE anything can happen.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Here comes the American Dream.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Tell em like it is Cody


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dusty and Cody again???? Please!!!!

That shirt is horrible, stick with the vest.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Why is Scooby Doo having an autopsy with massive shoes on in your picture?


LOL

Notsureifserious


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cody really has become quite good on the mic. I just can't wait for him to move beyond the black hole of superstars known as The Big Show.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Annnnnd cue Dusty Rhodes to beat up his own son.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Future World Champion right der


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh snap. Dusty Rhoes
Fuck the Virginia Crowd. And I'm from Virginia...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Who didn't see that comming....


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

How can anyone boo a man who comes out and says how bad the night has been? It must be obvious..


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Dusty about to confront his son? Shit's getting real.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Please let Goldust be here.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

we need *deep breathe goldust


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've always wanted Dusty to be the black dad I never had.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I will MARK THE FUCK OUT if Goldust appears


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Has anybody actually asked why are they basing this show off 80's stars? Trying to figure out if this is worse than the 28574775757th ECW reunion.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Dream looks good!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to punch every member of this crowd in the testicles/fud. Their reactions for the legends have been terrifyingly shit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on Goldust...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"American Dream" > "Real American"


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This crowd fucking sucks.

A lot of them actually look old enough to know who the older wrestlers are yet they fucking sit there and don't show respect.

Get the fuck out, assholes.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Lisp vs. lisp. DING DING.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dusty with insane blade scars.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I've always wanted Dusty to be the black dad I never had.


:lol

Probably banged a shitload of black women in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Love when they're together! 
Piper's Pit and this will be the best part of this night easily easily easily.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I wonder if Dusty always lectures Cody and Dustin with that tone


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Has anybody actually asked why are they basing this show off 80's stars? Trying to figure out if this is worse than the 28574775757th ECW reunion.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Just like a real life family situation


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

"Dad, hold on.... You are embarrassing me" :lmao :lmao


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Crap, was hoping for Goldust then. Instead we get a big pile of steaming Big Show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> "American Dream" > "Real American"


Damn right. Fuck Hogan.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Should put these two in a SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS on a pole match.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Shattered Dreams Productions please


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

notice how Show never wears the belt around his waist? lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I hate Big Show


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I generally like the guy, but lately, Big Show can eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Headliner said:


> :lol
> 
> Probably banged a shitload of black women in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DASHING.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dashing!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Is this a porno?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god I remember that promo.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh God, I hate Big Show but this is great


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Aw, Dashing Cody Rhodes. Miss u boo.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dashing!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Big show needs to fuck off.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh big show I dislike you so much.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Not that embarrassing lol.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF?! Hey I liked Dashing Cody!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Cody's never been more entertaining than his Dashing gimmick


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck, HILARIOUS


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

that wasn't even funny


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

sovwait to embarrass him he replays a promo of cody...umvda fuck


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm actually laughing at how bad this Smackdown is :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Finally a Dusty chant.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Dusty, he has one son who's Dashing and another who's Goldust. Must be genetic.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn good theme Dusty has.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dusty looks like he's been sliced with chainsaws since birth.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE, why you no give Goldust?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cody is Shawn Michaels

Ted is Marty Jannety


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What Cody needs is to get out of this feud with Big Show, and feud with anyone else. This is killing his momentum.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nevermind, guess only pipers pit will be the only reason this smackdown happened.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Dusty doing the "push the viewers away" dance there.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dusty Rhodes looks like he's a zombie on the Walking Dead.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just arrived in thread. Cliffs on what's happened so far!? Any Ambrose?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

superfudge said:


> Dusty doing the "push the viewers away" dance there.


That ship sailed about 10 minutes after the show started.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I was wrong, Smackdown could be worse than RAW.

Piper's Pit has made it bearable though. Please God, do not let Mean Gene go over Bryan or ADR.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

This SmackDown was horrible.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

About half of this episode could be spliced wholesale into a tearjerker documentary on senility.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just arrived in thread. Cliffs on what's happened so far!? Any Ambrose?


No it's been a pile of shit. Piper's pit was amazing, like it always is, everything else was just scum.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just arrived in thread. Cliffs on what's happened so far!? Any Ambrose?


Natty looked super hot.

D-Bry slapped Piper on the Pit.

Everything else......I have already forgotten.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Gawd is the "Big Show embarrassing Cody" angle lame shit. Completely heatless - Big Show is hot garbage with that damn beanie he wears.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ugh this smackdown has vince's fingerprints all over it. Just like the holiday special and that show was horrendously bad yet hilarious.

This show's been awful except for piper's pit with bryan and aj.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just arrived in thread. Cliffs on what's happened so far!? Any Ambrose?


No matches worth noting. Sheamus fined 500,000$ for ref attack, Kane lays out Bob and Randy Orton backstage, Bryan and Piper have an epic Pit segment (go back and watch this) Cody Rhodes/Big Show pointless segment. Been dull so far. No Ambrose


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just arrived in thread. Cliffs on what's happened so far!? Any Ambrose?


- Shit.

and no ambrose


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Mean Gene to pin Bryan here, in the main event of a 2012 Wrestling Match.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just arrived in thread. Cliffs on what's happened so far!? Any Ambrose?


Uhh... Khali making out with Mae Young, Mick Foley giving Teddy Hart a mandible claw, Heath Slater teaming with Tyson Kidd and Booker T talking about chicken soup


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just arrived in thread. Cliffs on what's happened so far!? Any Ambrose?


Basically Natayla is smoking hot, Daniel Bryan slapped Roddy Piper and that's about it..


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES YES YESY ES YES.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Best of this smackdown: 500k


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Will definitely have to give the Piper Pit with Bryan a watch, one of my favourites of all time and one of my favourites now, can't miss it!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

YES YES YES


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jobber entrance for D-Bryan  this bodes well


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES!

I need to get that shirt soon, going to SmackDown next month.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

They've also advertised Dream Machines about 50 times


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

2 out of 3? Why? Fella only need 18 seconds apparently.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Bryan is FEEDING them the freaking YES chant, and these idiots aren't biting! What the heck is this!?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

you can hear a pin drop when Del Rio comes out


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

SI SI SI


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not even a classic stage set up!?


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

christ i wonder why some people bother!! ive actually really enjoyed this Smackdown, i didnt expect too much, have laughed aloud a few times, enjoyed the Orton/Henry stuff  enjoyed the pipers pit, enjoyed some of the LEGENDS, and ive just seen Ricardo  this has been a decent if not a great show


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my lord. Del Rio just got no reaction at all. None at all. :lol

Turn the guy face already.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Del Rio's shirt is horrible.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

FINK!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Josh Parry said:


> Bryan is FEEDING them the damn YES chant, and these assholes aren't biting! What the hell!?


Only the hardcore audience cares about Bryan. Casuals don't give a shit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Alboreto Bore Bore-o


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

fink is on dat dere dreamer bulk


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

dear god it was as quiet as a funeral march for ADR


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

LMFAO. Penguin


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DaftFox said:


> Oh my lord. Del Rio just got no reaction at all. None at all. :lol
> 
> Turn the guy face already.


Why? Getting heat as a heel is easier than getting pops as a face.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Sheamus came out to silence 

*filed*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Alboreto Bore Bore-o


Creative


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

No reaction for Del Rio, Sheamus or Bryan. Wow, shit crow.d


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, MARK THIS AS THE MOMENT I BECOME A COLE MINER.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


>


Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Too many limes


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

yeey Ronald McDonald making his entrance


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> christ i wonder why some people bother!! ive actually really enjoyed this Smackdown, i didnt expect too much, have laughed aloud a few times, enjoyed the Orton/Henry stuff  enjoyed the pipers pit, enjoyed some of the LEGENDS, and ive just seen Ricardo  this has been a decent if not a great show


taking the piss ?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW, that was a complete "no-pop" for everyone there, except Bryan, but only a real little bit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmm 7 minutes for the main event? Or is SD getting an overrun being live?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Terrible crowd for a terrible show other than Pipers Pit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DaftFox said:


> Oh my lord. Del Rio just got no reaction at all. None at all. :lol
> 
> Turn the guy face already.


No, turn him in the direction of Mexico and tell him to start walking.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is like final days of WCW Nitro bad.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Faint Si! chants to start.

Not a single reaction for Sheamus. Odd.

Yes chants going for a bit.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

2 out of 3 falls? So that means we'll see a 36 second match at the PPV.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

DaftFox said:


> Oh my lord. Del Rio just got no reaction at all. None at all. :lol
> 
> Turn the guy face already.


Well no one did....


Man if this was in a smark crowd, we would be hearing si and yes chants throughout the match.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Seriously? No one talking about Cole saying "OH GOD! DON'T CRY!" when he saw Howard Finkel? That was gold.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me.


LMFAO!! :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

superfudge said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, MARK THIS AS THE MOMENT I BECOME A COLE MINER.


1)Crowds nowadays suck.

2)They're probably tired from all the bullshit they were given. They did boo Bryan before.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Now I actually wish that this Smackdown was taped so WWE could edit in crowd reaction. Oh the irony...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

DaftFox said:


> Oh my lord. Del Rio just got no reaction at all. None at all. :lol
> 
> Turn the guy face already.


There hasn't been a reaction for anyone


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

BrokenWater said:


> Well no one did....
> 
> 
> Man if this was in a smark crowd, we would be hearing si and yes chants throughout the match.


Nope it's just a fucking terrible crowd, couldn't even get the USA chants going with Slaughter and Duggan in the ring prompting them.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Why? Getting heat as a heel is easier than getting pops as a face.


Most of his wrestling work has been as a face and having him as a heel is unnatural. Ricardo gets face pops and the crowd shout his name along with him sometimes.

It couldn't get any worse than his reactions at the minute.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

a DB/ADR tag team could be awesome if there was an actual tag division.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Im an interviewer dammit!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL @ Ricardo's rape face


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The dripping shits.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

oh FFS


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LMFAO COLE


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

fuck this show


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh fuck this, and bryan's going to get brogue kicked


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Even though Piper was on the show before, I still popped for his music.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Del Rio bitches out but at least Bryan stays.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Erm..... wow?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

this is like a crazy dream I had last week.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the fuck was that when Gene turned into a Zombie?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, poor Ricardo.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Piper all up in Bryan's face, very awesome.

Match could've went for a bit longer.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

What a terrible idea for a finish. This is some Russo booking type shit.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

WHY COULDN'T FUCKING DEL RIO GET PINNED?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Poor Ricardo....


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder it was 18 seconds from the start of Piper's theme to the end of the pin


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh... Sheamus


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh WTF why Ricardo?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ricardo is here for the gangbang.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

"Who opened the doors at the retirement home?!" :lmao Love Cole


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

B A Star!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

It's an all out geriatric assault!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Awful SD except for DB on Piper's Pit. The Old School RAW blew this out of the water.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pat Patterson in lightning fast for that man hug.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF is this shite?????????


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

"Say no to bullying"
More then 7 people attack a helpless announcer.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This just shows what Vince and dem think about their current stars and the product overall.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm sick and delirious right now, but even I can't find this shit enjoyable.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's sad that I was more invested in Bryan and Roddy's shouting match than the entire Bryan/Sheamus program. And, hell, probably Rock/Cena.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Crowd is even more shit than yesterday. Holy shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Fink. Best ring announce guy reduced to a comedy act. Thank god this is over. I'm guessing these old guys needed a paycheck?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

You thought this show wasn't gonna end like this?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Shit show. Might as well name it Sheamus and friends. horrible.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

That wasn't great for an hour of a show. I tuned in an hour late.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan and Piper were the only good thing on this show. Though, it was nice to see Foley and Jimmy Hart.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the old school so this show was great! Stay pressed haters.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who is that guy in the yellow???


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

OH YES


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Why did I even watch this shit for fucks sake?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Save us Cole!!!!!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

AMBROSE AMBROSE AMBROSE AMBROSE AMBROSE AMBROSE.

Well, that was fucking shit.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

FUCK SHEAMUS!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes pin the guy who's challenging for the title at extreme rules when an expendable del rio's in the ring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy Fuck.

The crowd says it all-We Don't give a fuck. 

Booker "Please beat the hell out of him".


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Where's Lesnar this ring needs to be cleared.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

clearly wwe is anti bully


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheres Foley? This ending sucked btw.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

back to reality for the WWE
wrestling is done


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

live smackdowns are always terrible and overbooked. scust


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

killacamt said:


> who is that guy in the yellow???


Hillbilly Jim


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

and it gets worse......what a horrible ending segment....good god


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Worst Smackdown in WWE history?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I hope the WWE Legends make it back before curfew.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Why was this show live again?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I would have reversed all my criticism for tonights show if AJ just got her pussy out.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nitro? Russo? 

This is like a dream I had.... 

So, this show existed as a leadin for that Dream Machines show? Oh man, why, why?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This looks like NWO version 10 circa 2000. Dreadful.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's to hoping WWE has a legit Old School Smackdown in the future.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought Pat was going to legit kiss Cole


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, didn't enjoy the show aside from Bryan/Piper and Sandow's promo. I'm disappointed in no Ambrose debut, tonight seemed like a great night to debut him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should of did this blast from the past show with attitude era stars.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you for watching live On supersmackdown live


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

crowd was so dead at the end :lol

i bet it will be loud as shit when they air the replay on friday


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Randy Orton is more entertaining than Sheamus


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

BE A STAR!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Worst Smackdown in WWE history?


I didn't watch, but it couldn't of been worse than the NOVEMBER Christmas special? Surely?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

It all went downhill after Piper's Pit.

Smackdown has all the tools to be a great wrestling show and hopefully we get Ambrose and Rollins soon enough.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

That was a horrible show


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Every live smackdown is like this, mainly because vince and the raw writers get a hold of it and don't let the good smackdown writers handle their show.

This was horrible.....Felt like the holiday smackdown all over again.

Well at least bryan/piper/aj was great


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that crowd was library quiet at the end there.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

First SD! I watched since the last Supershow... And surprisingly, it was even worse. I'm never making the mistake of watching SD again, not even the live shows.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Worst Smackdown in WWE history?


The "Who the fuck are these people" battle royal episode last year is still in contention.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I didn't watch, but it couldn't of been worse than the NOVEMBER Christmas special? Surely?


would be right up there on par with it


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

It was terrible


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> It's sad that I was more invested in Bryan and Roddy's shouting match than the entire Bryan/Sheamus program. And, hell, probably Rock/Cena.


I know Piper can't work, but I would love a match between the two.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

SD needs Christian back desperately. They also need to send Y2J to SD, imagine an EDGE/Y2J type alliance with Christian/Y2J.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

That was a fun pile of shite minus Bryan Piper just like all live Smackdowns but it was still fun.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I was expecting this show to be as fucking awesome as the old school Raw they had a few years ago. THAT was fucking awesome. This, was not.

Most of the legends did fuck all. The hell was DiBiase there for? I love DiBiase and all they made him do was LOL WATCH A MATCH BACKSTAGE.

Totally gay.

Heart recovering from Piper now. When his music hit at the end, I had no warning, so I almost died.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

This was the worst SmackDown in history.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

God mother fucking dammit!!!!!

Got tricked into seeing another horrible wrestling show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This week's Raw and Smackdown blatantly showed why it is necessary for them to have legit competition in order for them to get their heads out of their asses. That won't happen so we're all fucked until we croak.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

haha at the overreaction on here! do you people watch just to shit on it? it wasnt great but i can think of far worse smackdowns ive watched!!


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

DoubleAwesome said:


> This was the worst SmackDown in history.


Can't be many worse.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't given a damn penny to the WWE in years and they haven't done fuck all to earn any more than that.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

So...I decided to take a huge shit instead of watch the end of SMACKDOWN and by the sound of it, I made the right call...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah... this show has to be one of the worst ones in quite some time. This has been very excruciating to watch except for Daniel Bryan in the Piper's Pit.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The crowd, aside the Piper/Bryan segment (Edit - forgot Mr. Socko and People Power), was definitely not into it tonight. It's like the crowd was handed segment schedules and just flatout didn't give a damn for the most part.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> I didn't watch, but it couldn't of been worse than the NOVEMBER Christmas special? Surely?





Amber B said:


> The "Who the fuck are these people" battle royal episode last year is still in contention.


It's definitely up there with it.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Live smackdowns are generally wat worse than regular episodes. Non-casuals please give it another chance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> I was expecting this show to be as fucking awesome as the old school Raw they had a few years ago. THAT was fucking awesome. This, was not.
> 
> Most of the legends did fuck all. The hell was DiBiase there for? I love DiBiase and all they made him do was LOL WATCH A MATCH BACKSTAGE.
> 
> ...


I knew this show was going to be shit soon as they announced it. You can never get your hopes up for this.

Like I said, they should of did this with Attitude Era stars.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I am now even more convinced that Daniel Bryan is the only reason to watch Smackdown since Ambrose didn't even debut. Two bad shows back to back smh. Wtf WWE, wtf.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I've used the phrase "worst show ever" a lot when describing WWE before but this one was the cherry on top of the sprinkles, on top of the icing on top of the cake. And I say this not because the outcome wasn't to my liking, but because the show was so largely irrelevant. How many times will have cheesy "USA! USA!" moments with a dirty, homeless looking guy? And how many times will we have to sit through legends dominating for no particular reason? I have to applaud WWE though. They're the only company that can produce such unremarkable, unintelligent crap and get away with it.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

My favorite part of this show was when Sandow ranted about Twitter........mere seconds after WWE flashed his Twitter account on the screen. :lmao

Cracked me the hell up.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So I missed the show, what are the hits and misses?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So I missed the show, what are the hits and misses?


Hits: Piper
Misses: Everything else


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So I missed the show, what are the hits and misses?


Hits: Piper's Pit, Booker sonning Cole on commentary, Kane's terrible CSI punchline

Misses: The rest


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So I missed the show, what are the hits and misses?


Hits:

Pipers Pit.

Misses:

Everything else.

*EDIT* Looks as if i got beat to it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So I missed the show, what are the hits and misses?




Hits:

Bryan/AJ/Piper segment

Misses:

EVERYYYYYYYYYYTHING else. God awful show, it was.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, OK and yeah I was only really going to look at Piper pit either way and now I can without hesitation to check anything else.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So I missed the show, what are the hits and misses?


Hits:
.Piper/Bryan segment

Misses:
.Just about everything else

Verdict:
An extremely subpar Smackdown.

EDIT: Damn you speedfreak typers. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damien Sandow being awesome for a minute was the highlight of the show. Much better promo than last week, but even last weeks was good. When the highlight of a show is a vignette setting the stage for a debut, that's damn sad. This was just a cesspit of nonsense.

And SmackDown is like 0 for 50 in live shows, SmackDown live fucking SUCKS. I don't know what it is, but that show being live just NEVER works.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Sheamus is the coldest champion in some time. No flair or heat with him what so ever.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So I missed the show, what are the hits and misses?


hits:
piper's pit
kane's one liner
sandow's promo

misses:
rest of the show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ was hot as fuck and great on the mic. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Shit show.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Hits -> Pipers Pit an Aj's ass..

Misses..-> Smackdown


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

New Tweet from Mick Foley if you guys are familiar with the ambrose/foley feud



> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley Close
> I had a slight problem at Smackdown, so I took care of it. I didn't ask WWE to send him home, but I'm glad they did. Sayanora scumbag


In other words.....oh shit the feud gets better


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
I had a slight problem at Smackdown, so I took care of it. I didn't ask WWE to send him home, but I'm glad they did. Sayanora scumbag 

edit: zoomed


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I am kinda disappointed that Ambrose did not debut, I bet it would have made the show a few points better. But the good thing is that Ambrose did not debut in such a horrible show.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Lol what a horrible show. Wtf was they thinking with that bullshit.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

apart from Pipers Pit this show was Shit with a capital S and thats being kind .


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Aren't they still doing an "Extreme"-themed Raw later? If so, Ambrose can debut then. Remember, due to the whole "Supershow" deal, just because you debut on Raw doesn't mean you have to stay there.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Its more like Smackdown Blast from my ass


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm lost on the whole mick thing


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> apart from Pipers Pit this show was Shit with a capital S and thats being kind .


^
this

Piper's Pit and the WWE Legends returning made this show better than this week's Raw by default, but that's like comparing shit to diherea. This whole week for WWE in general has sucked. Everything, from the matches to the promos, seems so disoriented and last-minute right now.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Pretty bad show obviously.

Sandow had a good promo and I do like Ryback, even though he is only getting fed local jobbers so far. Unfortunately those 2 things are going to be overshadowed by the cluster that happened on the show.

Mae Young can barely walk and they still get her to go out there and do the same nonsense that no one wants to see. They could have done something really creative with the Dusty/Cody confrontation. Hart managing a random heel/face tag team just so Mick can give him the claw and have their 2 seconds on Smackdown. Bryan/Piper was good but they could have used Pipers Pit to get AJ to stand up for herself. At least do SOMETHING on the show with the legends and current storylines that would make it meaningful..


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I also heard that Daniel Bryan will face Sheamus at extreme rules. Every time I think of a Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus match it makes me sick TBH. These guys have a horrible history on PPV and I don't think I can even be excited for this match.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Sick of the wasted use of Drew Mc as well.. if you're gonna not use him at least throw him a nxt guy and ditch em in the tag division or something..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They mise well release the MS-13 guys now after Hacksaw and Sgt destroyed them with ease. Still can't believe that happened.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I also heard that Daniel Bryan will face Sheamus at extreme rules. Every time I think of a Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus match it makes me sick TBH. These guys have a horrible history on PPV and I don't think I can even be excited for this match.


First fall will be 17 secs, I am sure of it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder how they're gonna royally fuck up the Sheamus vs DB match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> First fall will be 17 secs, I am sure of it.


I will puke.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm lost on the whole mick thing


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Enjoyed Piper's Pit, the Orton/Henry match (which was decent, as brief as it was), and Kane's one-liner. 

Everything else sucked.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

MIZizAwesome said:


> I'm lost on the whole mick thing


He's in a Twitter feud with FCW talent Dean Ambrose, who is apparently the IWC's new bandwagon golden boy.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Headliner said:


> They mise well release the MS-13 guys now after Hacksaw and Sgt destroyed them with ease. Still can't believe that happened.


Who Hunico?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think Hunico is going anywhere. Camacho is a different story.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Meh. It was better than Raw but other than Bryan/Piper the only thing that stood out was the fact that Dean Ambrose wasn't there.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I also heard that Daniel Bryan will face Sheamus at extreme rules. Every time I think of a Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus match it makes me sick TBH. These guys have a horrible history on PPV and I don't think I can even be excited for this match.


well the resalt isin no doubt due to ADR having a future title match .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Who Hunico?


The ones that ride on the bikes. I don't even know their names.:lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> well the resalt isin no doubt due to ADR having a future title match .


Yeah I am sure Sheamus will win but its just that for some reason WWE just can't let these two guys have a proper match on PPV.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan continues to be the driving force of the show. Fuck everything else.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> He's in a Twitter feud with FCW talent Dean Ambrose, who is apparently the IWC's new bandwagon golden boy.


yup Ambrose is one of the IWC heros at least until he gets to a certain point in WWE then the IWC bandwagon jumpers will turn on him .


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Amsterdam said:


> He's in a Twitter feud with FCW talent Dean Ambrose, who is apparently the IWC's new bandwagon golden boy.


He's very talented.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

In retrospect...Ambrose is better off being nowhere near this abortion of a broadcast...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know why, but now I want AJ and DB to get back together.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Yeah I am sure Sheamus will win but its just that for some reason WWE just can't let these two guys have a proper match on PPV.


i wouldnt worry about the time this time it will likely get 20+ minutes due to the stipulation the thing id be pissed at is if Sheamus wins via Submission which is being teased with DB saying he will tap out Sheamus .


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

oh god..i hope not, Sheamus isn't bryan who so over with WWE universe and people talked about bryan more than Sheamus...i willing to bet any money Sheamus will became shoving down to our throat over time just like Orton but he's better...


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

TBH not looking forward to the sheamus/Bryan match at extreme rules probably be new way to humiliate Bryan with sheamus making him tap.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Crowd sucked as well.. but then again what was their to cheer.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i believe Sheamus will win otherwise there's nothing for him to do in my opinion but Bryan even if he's lose he will have good fued with other guys that waiting for him....one important thing WWE need to consider is keep this Bryan momentum going.

if bryan win then he win with Mr Excitement help then Bryan become corporation champion, i hope this doesn't happen because with little johnny could take away alot of Bryan Momentum away...

Double Turn could occur like WM17 Johnny came in to the ring help Sheamus beat Bryan and screwed bryan...Sheamus became heel join JOhnny Ace and Bryan turn face.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Pop Tatari said:


> TBH not looking forward to the sheamus/Bryan match at extreme rules probably be new way to humiliate Bryan with sheamus making him tap.


If Sheamus makes DB tap, I'm done with SD till he loses the title.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Carcass said:


> If Sheamus makes DB tap, I'm done with SD till he loses the title.


I hope this does not happen but the way they are booking Bryan at the moment it makes it unbelievable for Bryan to make Sheamus tap and knowing wwe they will do anything to kill any momentum Bryan has and to make a submission expert tap is a good way of doing this.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> TBH not looking forward to the sheamus/Bryan match at extreme rules probably be new way to humiliate Bryan with sheamus making him tap.


Well with Bryan being a heel and all, I'm expecting him to be humiliated.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Well with Bryan being a heel and all, I'm expecting him to be humiliated.


all heels get this treatment sadly,wtf was that cody segment all about? such a great talent but his booking theses past few months is confusing.I wish they made Bryan a bad ass heel who would make people tap but it will never happen.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

That ending with Sheamus and all the legends was bad, its like they want people to boo Sheamus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Worst part was that it was Sheamus that beat Bryan and not Mean Gene.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

today heel isn't like heel back in 90's...they Built heels up and make them look strong so babyface have to overcome the situation but today heel just damn weak and boring.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

apokalypse said:


> today heel isn't like heel back in 90's...they Built heels up and make them look strong so babyface have to overcome the situation but today heel just damn weak and boring.


Not when WWE pushes babyfaces to be Supermen, only kryptonite can stop those babyfaces.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Carcass said:


> I don't know why, but now I want AJ and DB to get back together.


The way she was looking at Piper, she'd better fuck off back to Bryan or get her 12 year old little boy eyes ripped out.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> The way she was looking at Piper, she'd better fuck off back to Bryan or get her 12 year old little boy eyes ripped out.


lol


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Pop Tatari said:


> all heels get this treatment sadly,wtf was that cody segment all about? such a great talent but his booking theses past few months is confusing.I wish they made Bryan a bad ass heel who would make people tap but it will never happen.


DB could be today of Chris Beniot/Kurt Angle making people tap out...


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Bryan will eventually make everyone tap once he gets another push. He's gonna be a serious superstar in the near future


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> The way she was looking at Piper, she'd better fuck off back to Bryan or get her 12 year old little boy eyes ripped out.


:lmao what exactly would you do about it anyway?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao what exactly would you do about it anyway?



Exactly what I said.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Perhaps AJ got her hopes up when Piper said that he is a big fan of AJ.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Haven't watched Smackdown in months. Its as bad as i remember it being.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ is way too good for Piper.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously though, it seemed like Piper was hitting on AJ throughout that entire segment. Hilarious watching it the second time.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

New Tweet from Dean Ambrose



> Dean Ambrose ‏ @TheDeanAmbrose
> ok,so I get sent home from tvs? cuz MICK feels uncomfortable? like I did something wrong? like I'M a criminal? #hardcorelegend=softcorebitch


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Oh shit.....


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

definitely expecting Ambrose to come through looking clean on the EXTREME edition of RAW.

*filed*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Still can't wait for Ambrose to debut.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I say debut him because he already has some sort of storyline.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn, Ambrose is going in on Mick right now!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Carcass said:


> I don't know why, but now I want AJ and DB to get back together.












I wouldn't mind that at all

for @ Catalanotto


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Daniel Bryan once again steals the show. The only thing i hate WWE for at the minute is not giving Bryan a few matches to show him at his greatest.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> The way she was looking at Piper, she'd better fuck off back to Bryan or get her 12 year old little boy eyes ripped out.


You and her should wreslte under Ultimate Surrender rules.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

When Mick came out I was just waiting for Ambrosse but alas, it didn't happen 

I was even hoping he'd come out at the end and just destroy all the old timers. Fuck me he would have been over as a heel if he did that.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I wonder how long the World title match will be at Extreme Rules? Maybe Bryan can make it to a whole 30 seconds. I would be looking forward to this match, but I was looking forward to the match at WM and the WWE threw it back in my face. I'm not falling for it again.


----------



## wintersun1 (Apr 27, 2011)

that was possibly the worst SD ever


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

This was mmmmm, about the same as always.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> The way she was looking at Piper, she'd better fuck off back to Bryan or get her 12 year old little boy eyes ripped out.


Bravo. (Y)


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Deebow said:


> I wonder how long the World title match will be at Extreme Rules? Maybe Bryan can make it to a whole 30 seconds. I would be looking forward to this match, but I was looking forward to the match at WM and the WWE threw it back in my face. I'm not falling for it again.


They're not gonna do that again, because Sheamus came out of it looking worse than he did going into it. His crowd reactions since then have been lukewarm, and I think they'll try and rectify that by having him overcome the odds at ER.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Crowd sure was hot tonight


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> Crowd sure was hot tonight


It was a Virginia crowd, always expect the worst with them. They are the quiet casuals that just want to see Cena and Big Show.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> It was a Virginia crowd, always expect the worst with them. They are the quiet casuals that just want to see Cena and Big Show.


we should be eating real good when we hit up London next week, though.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Hopefully AJ and D-Bry get back together soon, that relationship is hilarious and awesome. The only WWE couple I actually liked/like/marked for.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Would have been great if Bryan could have ducked the Brogue Kick and have Piper take it while he escapes through the crowd. He doesn't look like he has a chance in hell right now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ok smackdown

Liked Pipers Pit and the opening segment 
the ending was i dont know... maybe they should make bryan look like having a chance of beating sheamus but oh well 
i would say i am looking forward to this match but its probably gonna end very fast and i would like to see bryan and aj together again


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Old School Smackdown was just an okay show. I knew that was going to be that since live Smackdown shows are usually a little different from taped shows. Anyways, I enjoyed seeing was Kane putting both Randy and his father Bob Orton out in the back. Daniel Bryan had another awesome promo with Rodney the Piper. I even thought AJ was decent on the mic too. I'm still trying to adjust to Sheamus being the main focus of Smackdown though. I was hoping to see older WWE alumni that I haven't seen for a long time too but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

It's ridiculous that Bryan took the pin instead of ADR.

He is so overprotected.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

hmmmmm..Bryan is the guy who do most work for builtup toward his PPV plus he got so much momentum coming in and Bryan already got the pin by Sheamus 1 on dark match and another 1 last night...


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, just wow, what a bad bad bad SD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Overall the show was pretty unremarkable. A couple of the old school talent spots were funny, but nothing really stood out and there was no major storyline advancement. It just felt like a run of the mill show with old guys and that's it. It didn't even have the fun atmosphere of the Old School Raw. 

The major angles they covered were the DB/AJ relationship, Orton/Kane, & Sheamus beating up a referee. DB dumping AJ, I don't really care about. It seems like they are going out of there way to make sure DB does not get cheered & kill any support he got coming out of Wrestlemania week. I can't believe Kane Vs. Orton is still continuing. I mean come on, we had a Wrestlemania match and a No DQ Match. Shouldn't it be done now? And the other was Sheamus beating up a referee and getting in trouble for it which, once again, I don't really care seeing as how I've seen referees get beat up every week for over a decade with no punishments. Why is it a big deal now? 

Mick Foley giving Mr. Socko to Jimmy Hart, and Hacksaw & Sarge's spot were kind of funny, but that's about it. The Piper's Pit felt like a bad daytime talk show bit. They could have done the same segment with or without Piper. I was disappointed that they gave DiBiase nothing much to do besides laughing at a squash match. 

And the main event was just typical comedy affair. And why did Michael Cole just jump into the ring and start insulting 20 people? Why does the WWE make so many of their characters so unrealistically stupid? 

The show wasn't spectacularly terrible like say, the Christmas Smackdown from last year, but it wasn't anything memorable either. It felt like a throwaway quite honestly.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I wish I knew _why_ they had shows like last night. It serves no purpose whatsoever. They didn't use any legends to get anyone over - the only two that were used good were Piper and Orton. The rest was, well, pointless.

It looks like they've backtracked significantly as well with Sheamus vs Del Rio, hence the Sheamus vs Bryan announcement for Extreme Rules.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Good points:
Pipers Pit
The commentary

Bad points:
rest of the show

They'd have been better off doing it with the fist set up, and having old SD stars on it even just 1 segment (rock, brock, cena, jbl for example)


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

SD is so awful, dunno why anybody would watch.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Hunico and Camacho should have come on top and beat the shit out of Slaughter and Hacksaw. Get some heel heat. It is almost like WWE aint even trying to get their mid card over


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Really enjoyed the show for some weird reason. Despite some ridiculousness, overall, I think they showed exactly how nostalgia should be used. Jimmy Hart hanging out with and managing two undercarders like Kidd and Slater, Sheamus partying in the ring with the likes of Gene Okerlund, Pat Patterson, Howard Finkel and Roddy fuckin' Piper. It might have just been one night, but that's how guys get over. Make them look like equals, or at least something close to it. Nostalgia in wrestling isn't usually my thing, but I think it was pretty well done last night. The Hunico/Camacho/American Heroes thing was cringeworthy though.

Speaking of Piper though, how amazing was that Piper's Pit segment?! What a rub for Bryan and AJ, especially AJ. Say what you want about the Wrestlemania debacle, but if sharing the ring, cutting a promo with and slapping _Rowdy Roddy Piper_ equals a buried talent, I'd love to see what the opposite is. Daniel is a delicious heel and has a brighter future than most, Del Rio included. I'm an AJ fan to begin with, but she's really been growing on me more and more as of late. She is so great, even if she dresses like a fourteen year old All Time Low fan. I'm genuinely happy for her too. She's probably one of the biggest hardcore wrestling fans on the roster, I can't even imagine how psyched she must have been to work with Piper. Same goes for D-Bry. Amazing segment, amazing angle, just amazing all round. I hope all of this leads to something big for them. Extreme Rules should be interesting.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a fun SD last night, better than last weeks. It had a house show vibe with faces going over all over the card but nonetheless it was a good episode.


----------



## DCalXIbe (Apr 11, 2012)

The show was okey, especially if you compare it to a regular smackdown show. Piper was good, and Daniel Bryan is getting better and better. But there were several hopeless moments, like the one minute clusterfuck of a mixed tag match, and Hunico and Camacho getting their asses kicked in, what 20 seconds. But i also have to give to Mean Gene, man his facial expression walking with sheamus to the match was funny.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Super Smackdown, that was not.

They just never seem like they're putting in any effort with SD. Piper's Pit was the best part of the show, though even one it wasn't on the level of the last few he's had. Glad they're doing the Sheamus rematch vs Bryan at Extreme Rules and hopefully this time they put on the sort of match I was looking forward to at Mania. Other than that, the only part of the show that was really worth watching was Kane's attack on Cowboy Bob and his hillariously cheesy one liners.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

This was probably the worst wrestling event I have seen in years and im not exaggerating either. From the 1st segment to the very last it was truely horrendous.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL. Thank God this stupid YES! fad has finally died down.

Now we can finally react to him because of the character he plays not because he's some ROH submission specialist who happens to be popular among people who haven't gotten laid yet and not to everyone else.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> UK fans, is Extreme Rules on Sky Sports?


nope  

I think we get Over The Limit, MITB & HIAC


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> LOL. Thank God this stupid YES! fad has finally died down.
> 
> Now we can finally react to him because of the character he plays not because he's some ROH submission specialist who happens to be popular among people who haven't gotten laid yet and not to everyone else.


lol, they're in London next week and Chicago two weeks after that. Just because Virginia is a terrible crowd that doesn't react to anybody doesn't mean YES! is over. Plus them t-shirt sales don't lie, buddy.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

terrible show, almost like they were writing the show as it went on


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> It's ridiculous that Bryan took the pin instead of ADR.
> 
> He is so overprotected.


That's the only thing about him that's over.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was an awful Smackdown.

Ace was getting under my skin. I was hoping Sheamus would have stood up to him. So Ace did a great heel job there.

I thought Kane was absolutely brilliant. The line about being a sucker for family reunions was awesome.

Damien Sandow had another good promo.

It's good that Sheamus is being built as the center of the show. Finally a show in WWE that revolves around the champion. Impact does this. Smackdown does this. RAW? Not so much. So that's good to see.

Everything else was just a waste.

Is this Ryback's gimmick? Squash a bunch of socially awkward local competitors while people backstage laugh at the jobbers?

The Uso's vs. Slater and Kidd is random, plus Jimmy Hart. Filler. Foley giving Mr. Socko to Hart was meh. The man who had the We Want Ambrose sign- genius.

Khali, Fox and Natalya vs. The Bellas and McIntyre just screams random. And that is saying something considering how filler and random this show was. It was awful. Then Mae Young comes out and kisses Khali.

The Rhodes segment was pointless.

Duggan vs. Hunico, also pointless. 

I thought Del Rio/Sheamus was for Extreme Rules? Now they're pushing it back in favor of Bryan? I like that Bryan is getting his rematch in Chicago but my goodness how awful they have booked and written this. With Del Rio getting a title shot, it all but guarantees Sheamus is retaining. Which I expect but they couldn't make this anymore obvious.

Then the legends at the end interrupting the main event. There is no place for this in the main event. I thought for sure Mean Gene was getting the pin. I don't like how they made Sheamus look. First he no sold it with a smile and then it was your typical Sheamus short match squash. The match with Del Rio last week proved Sheamus coudl wrestle. Last night was horrible. 

Also, nice job giving the man who is challenging for the World Title at Extreme Rules a jobber introduction.

No Dean Ambrose either, despite how much I anticipated his debut last night. 

What an awful show. Was Brian Gewirtz writing this stuff?

When people on here say they could do a better job writing the show: based on last night, that would not be hard for me to believe.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

magusnova said:


> WWE, why you no give Goldust?


We saw him on Raw for a split second.



CrystalFissure said:


> WOW, that was a complete "no-pop" for everyone there, except Bryan, but only a real little bit.


Can you blame them? There was absolutely nothing to get excited about the whole show.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Mr Premium said:


> LOL. Thank God this stupid YES! fad has finally died down.
> 
> Now we can finally react to him because of the character he plays not because he's some ROH submission specialist *who happens to be popular among people who haven't gotten laid yet and not to everyone else.*


By Far one of the most retarded & stupid posts I have ever seen. Kudos to you for crossing a new level of stupidity.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> LOL. Thank God this stupid YES! fad has finally died down.
> 
> Now we can finally react to him because of the character he plays not because he's some ROH submission specialist *who happens to be popular among people who haven't gotten laid yet and not to everyone else.*


wow 

just fpalm


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Worst Smackdown in WWE history?


I think so.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

cole was the best part of this show
did anyone catch this line when the sarge came to dugans help "straight from WW1"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People wanted Orton to put people over and stay out the title picture, he does and people on this board still fucking whine as per usual.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Haven't watched Smackdown for a long time but thought i'd give it a go as it was a live special.

Not the worst show I've ever seen, but not great overall 

Stuff I liked
- Opening segment was good with Sheamus, Johnny's entrance theme is great and the guy is playing a great heel authority, interesting that they have him going against the 2 world champions and John Cena
- Loved the fact Sheamus as world champion was the centre piece of the show, this is how a wrestling show should be with the champion, ie the number one guy on your show as the main attraction throughout, it's something Impact Wrestling is doing very well at the moment and Smackdown did it well last night
- Enjoyed the Orton/Kane stuff, both are solid workers and they are having a decent feud
- Cody's promo and the stuff with Dusty and Show was good at continuing the storyline, for me though Cody HAS to win the rematch and the feud in general
- The tag match was good, I like the Usos and Kidd/Slater was an alright dynamic, they could have a really good tag division if they just tried
- Piper's Pit was a very good segment 

Stuff I didn't like
- Big Show as IC champ and not actually doing anything on the show but embarass Cody. Has Show actually wrestled since he won the belt? the IC title should be about the midcard providing a decent match on every show not some useless fat guy who hasn't done anything good in years, as I say for me Cody has to take the belt back in the rematch
- Gene in the main event, I get that it was meant to be a bit of fun but what's the point really? could have had Sheamus bring out Santino who would have got a decent pop and done well in the match or anyone else for that matter
- The legends stuff at the end was pretty pointless, I just don't get what the point of them all being there was except Piper who had a great segment with Bryan.
- Although Ryback has a good look and I do like the guy from the stuff I've seen of him, why can't WWE think of something more original as a way to introduce a heel than quick squashes, we've got Tensai on Raw and Ryback on Smackdown, please just do something different
- No Dean Ambrose, the time would have been perfect to just do something with him, not necessarily an attack but maybe a backstage bit with Foley or something, there is momentum after the Wrestlemania confrontation and the twitter stuff and I really hope they don't miss the boat on this

The show in general just felt like a waste


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> People wanted Orton to put people over and stay out the title picture, he does and people on this board still fucking whine as per usual.


No one is whining about anything. Quit overreacting.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> No one is whining about anything. Quit overreacting.


Why dont you read the first half of this thread its filled of people bitching about Orton


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope Orton gets released. I seriously have no interest in anything he's done in WWE since his Legend Killer gimmick stopped. He should go to TNA.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

What the heck, the tron was the same old crap. Nevermind, that Smackdown was abysmal. I thought that WWE could get something good from this concept, but putting Gene okerlund in a tag match? Even the Piper's pit was decent and not more.
Well, thank god for Finkel.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought Smackdown old school meant that they would have a different entrance and ring for Smackdown. But by old school they meant old people taking over.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Just rewatching the Piper's Pit and Piper was molesting AJ with his eyes. Surprised he didn't start drooling. Not that I blame him, of course.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Just rewatching the Piper's Pit and Piper was molesting AJ with his eyes. Surprised he didn't start drooling. Not that I blame him, of course.


Yeah, that's the real reason D-Bry stepped in and made her leave, he was eyeing his woman!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Surprised he didn't piss on her to mark his territory! Like a boss.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was easily the worst show i have ever seen*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I hope Orton gets released. I seriously have no interest in anything he's done in WWE since his Legend Killer gimmick stopped. He should go to TNA.


He could help Impact achieve and maintain a 1.4 rating, launching the company to new and exciting heights!


----------



## Ron Paul 2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

ChromeMan said:


> He could help Impact achieve and maintain a 1.4 rating, launching the company to new and exciting heights!


Say what you will about TNA but it is a million times more entertaining then this shit.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Ron Paul 2012 said:


> Say what you will about TNA but it is a million times more entertaining then this shit.


Is this real life?


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

not bad sd


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Horrible show.
I don't care for legends like Slaughter, Duggan etc. They had retarded gimmicks back then. 
I skipped most of the show.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Worst Smackdown since the November Christmas show, which coincidentally was their last live show. I honestly have no idea why it is without fail awful everytime they go live, you'd think they'd put more effort into it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy shit this Smackdown fucking sucked. It's like when they do live shows they decide to not finish there scripts for there shows much later as well. The whole show just seemed very unthoughtful and not well structured out. They didn't utilize the 'legends' well at all and the only thing I enjoyed was the John Lauranaitis\Sheamus opening segment. They got off to a good start but then it turned into a fucking mess from there. I didn't enjoy one fucking minute of the show after that. Not worth a fucking second watch that's for sure. This was easilly the worst Smackdown of 2012. No storyline progression, no entertaining segments, and I saw Ryback on my TV being a fucking moron again.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Best thing was pipers pit everything else just utter pointless especially that Cody/Dusty/Show segment it did nothing for the two guys in the feud and made a legend in Dusty look really stupid.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

Was a boring show. Piper's pit was good as always tho.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Only recently started watching wrestling again, this show was absolutely dreadful. 
Is Smackdown normally this bad?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

joshrulez2 said:


> Only recently started watching wrestling again, this show was absolutely dreadful.
> Is Smackdown normally this bad?


Nah, just the live ones for some reason.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Nah, just the live ones for some reason.


I think it's because Vinny Mac probably handle the live SD's,lol.


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

*Live SmackDown Rating*

Tuesday night’s live WWE Super SmackDown special did a 1.5 cable rating, down from last Friday’s 1.9 cable rating.

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Live SmackDown Rating*

the friday episode did decent but the live one got the worse rating since 2010


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Live SmackDown Rating*

The Live specials never seem to do well, they really don't advertise them as much as they should. I only knew it was on because of this site!

And it was also a very bad show.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Live SmackDown Rating*

They don't advertise it well

didn't even know there was a live smackdown this week


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Live SmackDown Rating*

Well, that episode deserved a rating like this.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Live SmackDown Rating*

It's a combination of WWE not advertising the live show a lot and it being a concept that the majority of viewers probably didn't change plans to watch live. If WWE is serious about going live, they have to market these shows better so that people actually are aware of them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Live SmackDown Rating*

I did not even know there was a live SD until I saw the advertisiment on Raw the night before. Poorly advertised show (and a very mediocre show) gets a poor rating pretty simple. Although I am guessing its gets another 1/5-2.0 rating when it airs tonight so overall veiwer #s in total for both showing should be a decent #


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Live SmackDown Rating*

Short and pointless matches, the segments with the legends weren't memorable and Smackdown is still lacking starpower. Very understandable.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Live SmackDown Rating*

Thank you Legends! If WWE can't understand that stupid legends can't draw anymore and 80's jokes' looks stupid in nowadays may rating explain to them something for God sake!!!?
I also happy that Raw rating was very bad and Stugges segment did lowest rating. We need just hope that we never gonna see anything like we saw this week.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Hajduk1911 said:


> terrible show, almost like they were writing the show as it went on


That's been WWE's style for a while now.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I laughed hard at one of the legends saying "a good old fashion squash match"


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

bluestar said:


> Lesnar is so tough he ejaculates fireworks.


Someone else noticed!

http://i.imgur.com/YAdoT.gif


----------

